#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-14
<sakang> hi, how can I get the lxqtconfig-> desktop?  I'm using the lxqt in wily ppa, and so far the desktop is missing.
<sakang> IIRC it was there during fresh install of 0.9 but then disappeared.
<phillw> sakang: i have not seen any LXQt for wily yet. The only one I'm aware of is a Live ISO dated 22nd August by Julien (gilir) which is a vivid re-mix
<sakang> phillw: thanks.  I'm using the lubuntu-dev/daily ppa in wily.
<sakang> installed lxqt-metapackage from there in wily
<sakang> phillw: no big deal, but just curious why lxqt-config has no desktop. saw it before and I see it on sid/siduction repo.  lxqt is nice, just cant' set my wallpaper atm.  thanks anyway.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-16
<wulfgarpro> git url?
<wulfgarpro> hey guys*
<wulfgarpro> i'm following http://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/_list/git
<wulfgarpro> which looks empty
<vikingredwolf> sourceforge?! nope
<wulfgarpro> links old then
<wulfgarpro> github?
<wulfgarpro> found it
<wulfgarpro> thx
<vikingredwolf> sure, I never worked on SF :D
<vikingredwolf> GIT
<wulfgarpro> yeah im new, so looks like the link here is old: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers
<wulfgarpro> under LXDE Development
<vikingredwolf> thanks, I¡ll have to change it
<vikingredwolf> *I'll
<vikingredwolf> https://github.com/lxde
<wulfgarpro> got it :)
<vikingredwolf> anyway, wulfgarpro, some parts are in bazaar
<vikingredwolf> artwork, for instance
<wulfgarpro> yeah, i've seen that
<vikingredwolf> okies :)
<wulfgarpro> hey guys
<wulfgarpro> what's the diff between lubuntu-dev and lubuntu-desktop on launchpad?
<wulfgarpro> i want to work on features but I'm only a member of lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> wulfgarpro: -dev is wqhere you'll find up to date ppas :)
<wulfgarpro> wxl: how do I get a member invite?
<wxl> wulfgarpro: don't need one to access the ppas
<wulfgarpro> wxl: where's the wiki page on how you guys work? what's the process of working on blueprints?
<wxl> wulfgarpro: hwo exactly would you like to contribute?
<wxl> wulfgarpro: is your intention to actually supply code?
<wulfgarpro> wxl: pick up something from here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev and work on it
<wulfgarpro> wxl: yeah, code
<wxl> wulfgarpro: comfortable with c++, gtk, qt?
<wulfgarpro> wxl: yah
<wxl> wulfgarpro: i'll run you up the flagpole. :) julien (gilir) is head of development, so he's the right person to talk to but is rarely on
<wulfgarpro> wxl: less comfortable with trying to join the project from the outside
<wxl> wulfgarpro: can you email a reminder to wxl@ubuntu.com? that will give me some contact info so i can get back to you. wiki/lp links would be nice.
<wulfgarpro> wxl: ok, I sent him an email yesterday requesting access to the launchpad group
<wulfgarpro> wxl: ok, im new to launchpad etc, so things might be light
<wxl> wulfgarpro: while we wait to talk to him, you may want to sort through bugs and look for fixes
<wxl> wulfgarpro: that';s fine. as long as there's something :)
<wulfgarpro> wxl: 2 questions
<wulfgarpro> wxl: is the lubuntu code on github?
<wxl> wulfgarpro: well, yeah, that's where it gets confusing
<wxl> because what is lubuntu?
<wulfgarpro> wxl: exactly
<wulfgarpro> wxl: isn't it ubuntu with lxde?
<wxl> lubuntu = minimal ubuntu (no apps) + lxde + some special picked applications
<wulfgarpro> wxl: yeah
<wxl> so if you're talking about the lubuntu-specific stuff then you're not talking about minimal ubuntu
<wxl> the UPSTREAM lxde code is on github now.
<wxl> afaik upstream fixes flow through debian down to ubuntu fairly easily
<wulfgarpro> wxl: ok, question 2
<wxl> but we're still working on getting access for the latest development branch which is lxqt
<wxl> e.g. lxde - gtk + qt
<wulfgarpro> wxl: kk
<wxl> (by access i mean having sponsors in debian)
<wxl> debian stuff is autosynced to ubuntu afaik
<wxl> there are a few items (lubuntu-software-center, e.g.) that are entirely on lp, and for that you would need bzr
<wulfgarpro> wxl: where are bugs reported then?
<wxl> wulfgarpro: bugs are reported to lp and then forwarded upstream
<wulfgarpro> wxl: I see 2 bugs from 2014 on lo
<wulfgarpro> lp*
<wxl> yeah…
<wxl> we are a small team unfortunately
<wulfgarpro> lxterminal and policykit-1
<wxl> so if i were you, i would find bugs that you can fix easily
<wxl> see if you can fix them upstream and if so, submit them
<wxl> easy that :)
<wulfgarpro> wxl: unreported bugs
<wulfgarpro> wxl: thanks for the info :)
<wxl> OH
<wxl> then report them wulfgarpro !
<wulfgarpro> wxl: no sorry, I mean find unreported bugs
<wxl> oh no!
<wulfgarpro> wxl: as per your suggestion to "find bugs"
<wxl> i mean reported and unresolved bugs
<wulfgarpro> wxl: well, thanks a total of 2, or do you mean work on upstream bugs? i.e. debian/ubuntu
<wxl> wulfgarpro: oh there should be some there.
<wulfgarpro> wxl: can you pls link me?
<wxl> wulfgarpro: usu. if you join https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging you'll get updates on bugs
<wxl> there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging
<wxl> here's the qt stuff (mostly) https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next
<wulfgarpro> wxl: I see, im confused as to the seperation of the teams and lp groups
<wxl> yeah lp can be a little weird at times
<wxl> lubuntu-packaging means to collect bugs related to lubuntu
<wxl> if you join it you'll get updates on bugs related to any package in lubuntu
<wxl> for example, lxterminal, but also transmission-gtk
<wulfgarpro> wxl: yeah, this is better
<wxl> (so it might not be specific to lubuntu but it should affect lubuntu)
<wulfgarpro> wxl: ill join these groups
<wxl> lubuntu-dev should collect development work
<wxl> wulfgarpro: i really appreciate your interest in contributing. if i can be of any further help, do not hesitate to find me here or email me
<wxl> we need more devs!
<wulfgarpro> wxl: is there better documentation on the segregation of the lp pages/groups and how they all interact?
<wulfgarpro> wxl: would def help noobs coming in
<wxl> i agree
<wulfgarpro> wxl: if it's missing I could write it up
<wulfgarpro> wxl: once i understand haha
<wxl> sounds good :)
<wxl> as i said we're a small team, wulfgarpro
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-17
<Kamilion> hm
<Kamilion> wxl: I'm a little confused; I'm looking at that list of blueprints
<Kamilion> I note zram-config's marked as essential
<Kamilion> if I'm not mistaken, I've been turning that *off* for something like three releases now...
<Kamilion> AHA!
<Kamilion> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322486
<ubot93> KDE bug 322486 in general "Add support for x-gvfs-show, x-gvfs-hide, x-gvfs-name and x-gvfs-icon attributes/options in fstab" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<Kamilion> I think I just figured out how to solve my problem with zram-config
<Kamilion> (it was clogging the f--k out of the gnome-disks tool)
<Kamilion> i need to add comment=x-gvfs-hide to it's mount options.
<Kamilion> also, the gnome-disks tool is segfaulting when I try to create partitions with it
<Kamilion> when I reopen it, the partition has been allocated, but not formatted, and I can manually format it just fine.
<Kamilion> but trying to "create a new fat" partition fails hard, but 'swap' and 'ext4' seem to be okay.
<adminc> hey guys, do you offer cloaks?
<wulfgarpro> got cloak :)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-20
<wulfgarpro> hi
<phillw> hi wulfgarpro
<phillw> hiyas wulfgarpro
<wulfgarpro> hihi
<wulfgarpro> how's things?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-19
<tsimonq2> wxl: I cleared my schedule tonight
<tsimonq2> wxl: tonight is the night I make LXQt installable
<wxl> horray!
<tsimonq2> wxl: yes it will require a workaround for the settings, but otherwise, it'll be good to go
<tsimonq2> wxl: no response from Julien or anyone on LXQt being good to go for 17.04
<tsimonq2> wxl: I haven't talked to Julien in a month or two
<tsimonq2> wxl: more awesome feedback about PPC on 16.10! \o/
<wxl> yeah..
<tsimonq2> why are you like that?
<wxl> if we only have ONE tester it's hard to keep it going
<tsimonq2> which is why we don't release on non-LTS
<wxl> i'd kind of like to get rid of it altogether
<tsimonq2> wxl: propose it to the ML
<wxl> it's already been discussed in the recent past, remember?
<tsimonq2> ah yes
<tsimonq2> dad, why do we have to spend 2 hours at your GF's house...
<tsimonq2> be back wxl
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-21
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
<wxl> tsimonq2: you still planning on helping with release of beta?
<tsimonq2> wxl: yes siree
<tsimonq2> wxl: whatcha need?
<wxl> tsimonq2: just checking in. biggest help would be maintaining release notes and all
<tsimonq2> alright
<wxl> thank you :)
<tsimonq2> no problem wxl
<tsimonq2> I know I've not done as much lately, but I still want to help :)
<wxl> it's all good. life is something all of us have to deal with
<wxl> tsimonq2: want to send a warning to lubuntu-devel to get full coverage on testing ASAP so we can just spot check when the respin comes?
<tsimonq2> wxl: when is the respin?!?!?
<wxl> tsimonq2: there's been discussion around it on ubuntu-release. i'd say it's imminent, but no specifics have been stated
<tsimonq2> wxl: you mean #ubuntu-release?
<wxl> yes
<tsimonq2> oh you just mean slangasek telling the Kubuntu tester that a respin might come tomorrow?
<wxl> yes and there was some discussion earlier a la infinity on the subject
<wxl> i think given the new kernel, it's inevitable
<tsimonq2> yup
<wxl> i just hate having to test EVERYTHING all over just because we have a respin for one stupid little thing
<tsimonq2> well it's the kernel dude...
<wxl> i know but in reality, what's it but a bunch of small patches
<tsimonq2> it's not package rexylolx belonging to Mister X man
<wxl> it's not like this is a major new version
<wxl> XD
<tsimonq2> ]it's the _kernel_
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-22
<tsimonq2> !info linux-generic
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.11.20 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<tsimonq2> so I guess I completely missed that...
<tsimonq2> wxl: well stop complaining man
<wxl> hm?
<tsimonq2> "06:58:33 PM < wxl> i just hate having to test EVERYTHING all over just because we have a respin for one stupid little thing"
<wxl> :/
<redwolf> weeeee!!
<flexiondotorg> wxl, It is tomorrow ;-)
<wxl> flexiondotorg: not here!
<wxl> flexiondotorg: and according to this server you have 6 minutes XD
<tsimonq2> ?
<flexiondotorg> It is 00:54 here.
<flexiondotorg> According to this computer, you're 54mins overdue ;-)
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, It is 23rd September here.
<tsimonq2> so?
<wxl> wait
<wxl> you're not on utc flexiondotorg ?
<flexiondotorg> British Summer Time
<wxl> riiight
<tsimonq2> wxl: what are y'all talking about?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Did you hear Xubuntu are not going to beta?
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, 16.10 Beta was due for release 22nd September.
<tsimonq2> what?
<wxl> i heard Unit193's many faces saying some weird crap :)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: ic
<flexiondotorg> It is now 23rd September
<tsimonq2> yeah Unit193 once said that a kernel isn't needed, and that Xubuntu is dropping support :P
<flexiondotorg> I think I might go to bed.
<wxl> anywho final beta release is tomorrow tsimonq2
<wxl> like
<wxl> our tomorrow
<wxl> not flexiondotorg's weird BST tomorrow
<wxl> XD
<wxl> so get those testcases done!
<flexiondotorg> So I can go to bed?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm at mom's until tomorrow after school :(
<tsimonq2> just my luck...
<wxl> well unless infinity comes storming into #ubuntu-release on a burger fueled high, flexiondotorg :)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: after you hop into #lubuntu-offtopic and tell us all about Canonical :P
<tsimonq2> XD wxl
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I'm kidding, unless you want to tell us, go to bed, get some rest, get some good sleep in so you're well rested for Monday ;)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-23
<Unit193> wxl: What'd I say?
<tsimonq2> Unit193: you're Ukikie?
<wxl> Unit193: *mumble mumble* xubuntu doesn't need no stupid kernel *mumble mumble*
<tsimonq2> ^
<Unit193> wxl: Well there might have been something like that, though before I said something about not needing a respin for the newly uploaded xfce4-session.
<Unit193> wxl: Though yes, no beta.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Are you guys finished testing yet?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: just got to work
<wxl> flexiondotorg: looks like we've got one left in process
<wxl> flexiondotorg: and THEN there's the release notes siiiiiigh
<tsimonq2> I'm here
<tsimonq2> wxl: wiki is unresponsive, I'll do it later
<tsimonq2> wxl: I bet it won't be released yet when I get home
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<wxl> omg they're talking about a potential respin again to pull in some kernel business
<tsimonq2> wxl: but infinity saif
<tsimonq2> argh
<tsimonq2> wxl: he said he'd make the kernel team pay for it :P
<wxl> yeah
<tsimonq2> sound familiar?
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> well thank god i marked everything as ready
<tsimonq2> wxl: +1
<tsimonq2> wxl: I think we actually might get LXQt 0.11 in Debian soon...
<tsimonq2> wxl: duuude < infinity> slangasek: Spinning up two VMs to smoketest amd64 and x86, then will unblock.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-24
<wxl> woo hoo! new lxqt is out!
<tsimonq2> yeah! I saw! :D
<tsimonq2> forwarded to lubuntu-devel
<tsimonq2> wxl: guess what
<tsimonq2> wxl: ITP just got submitted for pavucontrol-qt
<tsimonq2> wxl: Qt port of pavucontrol! \o/
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-25
<ahoneybun> mm getting 501 errors on a Lubuntu Beta 1 machine
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: could you elaborate?
<tsimonq2> redwolf: I keep getting this whenever I open an application from the terminal: Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory  imported-Humanity/192 of theme Lubuntu has no size field
<tsimonq2> redwolf: how can I fix it?
<redwolf> The size error isn't really an error. We needed to specify some "fake" values to enable svg compatibility.
<tsimonq2> redwolf: any way it can be overridden?
<redwolf> It's not risky. Trust me, your system is safe :)
<tsimonq2> redwolf: well it's just annoying, that's all
<redwolf> Why? You don't see it, unless you're using a terminal, really?
<tsimonq2> well I do that all the time...
<tsimonq2> redwolf: see https://lubuntu-team.github.io/lubuntu-manual/ ? How do *you* think it looks, and can you fix anything you don't like?
<redwolf> It looks nice :)
<tsimonq2> redwolf: so you'd put your +1 on it right how if you had to? :)
<redwolf> Yup
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Chapter 1.1 of the Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> argh
<tsimonq2> it's done, chapter 1.1 of the manual
<tsimonq2> Unit193, wxl: are you ok if I add the IRC bot GitHub service, so when there's a commit to the Lubuntu Manual, it gets shown here? any preferences (no color, no notices, etc.)?
<wxl> tsimonq2: yep
<tsimonq2> wxl: any preferences?
<wxl> tsimonq2: not any strong ones, no
<tsimonq2> ok cool
<wxl> tsimonq2: maybe no notices
<tsimonq2> alright will do
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have an idea. Could we reschedule next month's monthly meeting and set a focus of Z cycle planning only?
<tsimonq2> wxl: planning on doing something similiar for Kubuntu, thought I'd get your opinion on it
<wxl> tsimonq2: or use uos, which is typically the deal
<tsimonq2> well yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: well we could do that if they scheduled the sprint in Launchpad or on the site :/
<wxl> O_o
<tsimonq2> wxl: for example, in that meeting we should ask Julien if he can email devel-permissions and ask for the LXQt packages to be added to the lubuntu packageset ;))
<wxl> tsimonq2: why not just do this for uos/
<tsimonq2> wxl: I would if I could............
<wxl> um
<wxl> why can't we?
<tsimonq2> they haven't registered it yet!
<tsimonq2> so I don't know if I can make
<tsimonq2> *make it
<wxl> i'm sure we can so let's just plan on that for z
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: mind setting a bot like that into #kubuntu-devel for our docs?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: it's a GitHub service, you have to do it
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> link to do it?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: in the repo settings
<tsimonq2> don't be lazy now...
<GitHub92> [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vixW8
<GitHub92> lubuntu-manual/master 16c9297 Simon Quigley: Add what the docs are written in in the README.md
<tsimonq2> hah :D
<tsimonq2> redwolf: so the way things are currently set up, is that manual.lubuntu.me just redirects to https://lubuntu-team.github.io/lubuntu-manual/ . This isn't ideal and should be changed so that manual.lubuntu.me just shows https://lubuntu-team.github.io/lubuntu-manual/ , similar to how my site is set up.
<tsimonq2> redwolf: I changed the site so it does that, now you need to change the domain appropriately
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-19
<lubot10> Lars_General was removed by: Lars_General
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_735.mp4
<lubot10> lbssousa was removed by: lbssousa
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> https://www.instagram.com/lubuntu_os/
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> :D
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-20
<AceHW> .
<tsimonq2> ..
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> (Sticker, 354x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_738.webp
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> just can't wait new logo published @VikingRedwolf
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @ShiBonCip, 😊
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-23
<yagurajf_> hi
<lubot10> renarms was added by: renarms
<lubot10> Robbert Apeldoorn was removed by: Robbert Apeldoorn
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Final Beta next week, should have some exciting stuff for everyone. :D
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> (Sticker, 354x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_747.webp
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_748.mp4
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Stuff?
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Yes.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-24
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1023x766) https://i.imgur.com/Wkr0NOp.jpg Hmm :D
<lubot10> <Hyuuga_Neji> H mm can I take a piece of LXQt on my Lubuntu soon...  It really sound a eso me.  Greetings from Cuba
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> LD
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> *:D
<lubot10> <Hyuuga_Neji> I try to write awesome but the corrector play me a bad joke ;)
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> @Hyuuga_Neji, Best regards from the another continent
<lubot10> Judista1510 was added by: Judista1510
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_757.mp4
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Lol
<lubot10> David was added by: David
<lubot10> <David> Hi
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> o/
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_760.webp
<lubot10> <AceHW> (Sticker, 512x499) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_761.webp
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> XD
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha
<lubot10> <David> I'm a noob
<lubot10> <David> Will apt alongside apt-get cause problems?
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @David, Nope
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> In fact, it's preferred to only use apt, not apt-get
<lubot10> <David> I read about that, but lubuntu has both
<lubot10> <AceHW> @tsimonq2, I thought it was preferred to use apt-get because apt is kinda experimental, and for compatability reasons?
<lubot10> <David> Shall I just ditch apt-get
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @AceHW, Nope. apt is fully functional now and upstream has told me directly that apt is the way to go
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @David, Yes
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> All Ubuntu and Debian distros have both
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> apt-get is for backends and scripts. apt is for user interaction. Use apt. :)
<lubot10> <David> Thanks
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE744c6a91084a: DSC file for 1.7] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE744c6a91084a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE456ff692b671: Import patches-unapplied version 1.7 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE456ff692b671
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE20e3e442d28d: Import patches-applied version 1.7 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE20e3e442d28d
<wxl> back
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: Evaluate BlueMoon] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1362
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm inclined to close this. i'd like to keep phab for sort of high level development discussion rather than just bug reporting, which i'd rather leave at launchpad. thoughs?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: link https://phab.lubuntu.me/T69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Fcitx Mozc Freezes the Entire System When Clicking On Fcitx Icon In the Notification Area While Text Field is Selected: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T69
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm inclined to close this. i'd like to keep phab for sort of h …], Ack, do it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T69: Fcitx Mozc Freezes the Entire System When Clicking On Fcitx Icon In the Notification Area While Text Field is Selected] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T69#1365
<wxl> oh for pete's sake how can i not edit it?!
<wxl> where's the sudo on phabricator @tsimonq2 ? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> where's the sudo on phabricator @tsimonq2 ? :)], CLI, like all good systems :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can force remove it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Something like `./bin/destroy TWHATEVER`
<wxl> yeah i don't exactly want to do that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Same command you did for repos.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm. I dunno man.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> SUPER weird that both of us administrators can't do anything to it.
<wxl> it's by design apparently
<wxl> https://secure.phabricator.com/T8272
<wxl> @tsimonq2: also `df -h /` would ya? 926M
<wxl> well you can ./policy unlock T69
<wxl> also even when talking about how to deal with people's concerns about their jokey behavior phabricator is funny https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/tone/
<lyorian> wxl: well at least it is memorable
<wxl> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T6: Telegram everywhere] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T6#1368
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Thanks to Altispeed for providing infrastructure for Lubuntu! ... https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1041434422036377600
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T71: Re-evaluate Tips N' Tricks on the website] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T71#1370
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T71: Re-evaluate Tips N' Tricks on the website] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T71#1371
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can you tell me exactly what the goal here is? https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/133
<ubot93> Issue 133 in lxqt/lxqt "Task manager Global menu plugin" [Open]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: can you tell me exactly what the goal here is? https://github.c …], Create a panel plugin that moves menus to an upper panel like Unity.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We could do it in LXDE, but can't in LXQt anymore.
<wxl> uh
<wxl> then why is it on our 19.04 list?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because it's a nice to have feature.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Too complicated to have done in time.
<wxl> oh i misunderstood your "can't"
<wxl> i don't use unity much. you got a pic?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's on Tips N' Tricks XD
<wxl> oh heh
<wxl> oic. that's kind of cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One other thing I want to do for 19.04...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you ever heard of the HUD?
<wxl> i'm not sure i think that effectively adding another panel maximizes workspace
<wxl> heads up display?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a cool feature though. We should keep it optional but a lot of people like it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where you can press a key combo and search the menus of an application super easily.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now THAT is something I'd use regularly.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, before I go down the rabbit hole I should close my eyes and try to sleep...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So nai
<wxl> k's launcher is something really nice
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fo sho
<lyorian> lxqt-runner is really nice
<lyorian> I found the hud and whole thing a bit distracting with how many pixels change on the screen while lxqt-runner is just what you need
<wxl> @ctisme i mean you can use that. basically you use some matrix app to join #freenode_#ubuntu:matrix.org
<wxl> using matrix.to it would be https://matrix.to/#/#freenode_#ubuntu:matrix.org … but you still need to have a matrix app installed
<krytarik> wxl: Wrong chaaan.
<wxl> aw jeez
<wxl> i tried
<lyorian> is next-lubuntu-manaul a bad name for the repository for the next manual?
<wxl> well we could keep it in the same repo
<wxl> just make a new branch
<lyorian> wxl ok 
<lyorian> wxl what to call the branch?
<lyorian> lxqt?
<lyorian> It should be LXQt right?
<wxl> i think so yes
<lyorian> ok
<wxl> or maybe better yet
<wxl> make the old one lxde and the new one can just be the master branch
<lyorian> awww yeah that is a good idea 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: set up Lubuntu Membership] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73
<lyorian> ok new branch is on launchpad and added a note in the branch that it is the legacy LXDE branch
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T67: Repository for manual for lxqt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67#1384
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T67: Repository for manual for lxqt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67#1386
 * lyorian hopes that the manual autobuild system is not still pointed at github 
<lyorian> my best guess would be a cronjob that clones the manual source && make html but to put the results on the folder served by the webpage
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Check the internal server setup guide for the prod crontab.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's in there.
<wxl> is now?
<wxl> cuz i looked and didn't see it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bottom of the page
<wxl> last thing is the phab daemons
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh so you DO see the cron
<wxl> yup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm, maybe I did remove it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dunno.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This setup guide sucks tho XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll revise it tomorrow.
<lyorian> That might be why it stopped updating and working on it became frustrating
<wxl> you never had it in there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If I did it was accidental, sorry.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> you never had it in there], I did at one point.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I swear :)
<wxl> no
<wxl> i just went through the history
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The crontab wasn't in the doc the whole time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just put it in there recently.
<wxl> yep version 8/9
<wxl> and it wasn't there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dude, I had a crontab going already :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I probably started putting it on there after I removed it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because I would curse myself for accidentally typing `crontab -r`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> >_<
<wxl> the crontab matches the docs
<wxl> like, the actual crontab
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right. It was only recently added to the docs because I kept accidentally removing it.
<wxl> good lord man. what do you think crontab -r does???? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> good lord man. what do you think crontab -r does???? XD], It's a typo 😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I type one key off.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Damn cron developers putting the edit argument and the remove argument next to each other... :P
<wxl> holy hell you need help
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> i have literally never made that mistake
<wxl> anyways you know how the manual is supposed to get built?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> NEVER?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Seriously
<wxl> hell no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> NEVER?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wow
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> anyways you know how the manual is supposed to get built?], Yeah, make html something or other. Read the NGINX config file for where it looks and figure out how to get there; sorry, I don't remember. :)
<wxl> cuuuuhrist
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Love you too XD
<lyorian> yes make html is how to get the manual built
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think I had some weird 100 character one-liner
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It felt gross.
<wxl> ew wth
<wxl> where's the code, @lyorian ?
<lyorian> git clone https://git.launchpad.net/lubuntu-manual 
<lyorian>  is to pull down the whole thing
<lyorian> then git checkout LXDE
<lyorian> for the current one
<lyorian> make clean && make html 
<lyorian> plus the stuff to get nginx to serve it
<wxl> well if it makes html i kind of doubt anything else needs to happen but i'll have to build it and see
<lyorian> wxl yes that is what is so nice about sphinx
<wxl> what i don't understand is how someone switches to polish
<wxl> we serve it, but it seems you have to manually select it https://manual.lubuntu.me/pl/
<wxl> err, manually edit the uri
<lyorian> not sure if there is a sphinx plugin or something that makes something based on keyboard layout but that sounds like something for sphinx upstream to add support for
<lyorian> or do you just mean something like have links for different languages on the main one
<wxl> the latter
<lyorian> you want to put that on the phab I agree it is a good idea
<lyorian> not quite sure how to get it list them all 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T74: Make lugito also do social media] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T74
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: Lugito doesn't publish new posts] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T76: Move documentation fully onto Phacility] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T77: teleirc doesn't dtrt with colors] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Make icons for Telegram to put on Lubuntu.me] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1436
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1439
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1441
<lyorian> Gah did xfsprogs fall off the seed again?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T74: Make lugito also do social media] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T74#1442
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T77: teleirc doesn't dtrt with colors] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77#1443
<wxl> yes it looks like it has lyorian. why is xfsprogs gone, @tsimonq2 ? :(
<wxl> doesn't look like it changed https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/browse/cosmic/live$32
<lyorian> wxl good news is with adding xfsprogs it shows xfs on the menu and starts installing
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's pretty darn confusing then.
<tsimonq2> There's no reason why it shouldn't be there.
 * lyorian wonders what else needs to be done to get the calamares manual partition testcase on the tracker
<wxl> one thing that would be super nice, @tsimonq2, is some clear instruction on how to debug seed issues.
<wxl> @lyorian: is it already accepted?
<lyorian> it got merged
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> one thing that would be super nice, @tsimonq2, is some clear instruction o …], Maybe if I could figure it out :P
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> well let's work on that
<wxl> lyorian: that's something that @tsimonq2 and i should be able to take care of
<wxl> *ahem* release manager *ahem*
<tsimonq2> This is one of the bits of black magic that I have to defer to the people who wrote it in 2005. :P
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [### WINDOW ... border.width: 1 ... window.client.padding.width: 0 ... window.client.padding …], Did you start with Arc or Arc Dark?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [Did you start with Arc or Arc Dark?], Arc darker
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In openbox Lubuntu arc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Arc darker is gtk override
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl Awesome! Thanks. I will start playing with that setup too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And fusion as theme
<Wafficus> hey guys im free for the night so I'm ready to help out with open source stuff
<Wafficus> what are some good newbie Python cases I can help with in terms of Lubuntu?
<Wafficus> I saw the different sites you guys have 
<Wafficus> including phab and launchpad
<Wafficus> which one would you guys say has more entry level cases I can help any Lubuntu users with?
<Wafficus> hey there
<Wafficus> quick question about irc, is there any way to copy and paste in weechat? stupid question
<Wafficus> I was trying to copy your link in cool retro term but it just wasn't happening for some reason
<wxl> if you're interested in helping and maybe not interested only in writing python, there's things on there that could use some help
<wxl> in particular i'm curious about the state of bluetooth in 18.10. haven't had a chance to test yet
<Wafficus> I only have two laptops with Lubuntu on it tbh
<Wafficus> this one aka an Asus K50AB, and an HP DM1
<wxl> irc: your terminal should provide this capacity. in {lx,q}terminal, ctrl-shift-c/v should do the trick
<wxl> you could probably dig into some of those other tasks, too
<wxl> honestly we need all the help we can get
<Wafficus> yeah im looking at it right now
<Wafficus> I see the about page bug opened
<Wafficus> thats using qt5 right
<Wafficus> I know about PyQT but didn't know that was a general framework for GUIS and the like
<wxl> there's a LOT to do and really there is just @tsimonq2 and i doing most of the heavy lifting. don't get me wrong, we have lots of great contributors doing testing and manual stuff (e.g. lyorian) and others doing translations (e.g. m4sk1n) and others doing art (@TheWendyPower) etc., but for packaging, infrastructure, bug hunting, release management, etc. it's alllllllllllllll us
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> well guide me by spoonfeeding a bit
<wxl> so ANY help ANYWHERE is greatly appreciated
<Wafficus> because at work I only help with auditing ads, and doing quality control
<Wafficus> however, I do answer Manuscript cases at work from Development regarding Snapchat ads
<Wafficus> how about this
<wxl> well one thing you can do is help with the simple stuff for sure
<Wafficus> look at my LinkedIn, and see what I could apply
<Wafficus> one sec
<wxl> for example see https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32
<lyorian> bluetooth is not something I have acessories for to test
<wxl> it seems that the installer already has what we need to do it, but it needs testing. you could boot up a live cd and do it with it. 
<wxl> and see above re: bluetooth :) i have the gear but there's like a huge pile on top of it XD
<Wafficus> https://www.linkedin.com/in/samuelbanya/
<Wafficus> wxl check that out either way, just to let you know where I'm coming from
<wxl> my #1 goal is to get trojita packaging finished...... after i fix whatever is wrong with our seeds again sigh
<Wafficus> since I do this dev stuff on the side
<wxl> that leads me to https://www.linkedin.com/authwall/blahblahblah
<wxl> point being, i don't have a linkedin account
<wxl> or rather i do but i don't use it and really need to delete the stupid thing
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> no worries i'll show you in some other way later
<Wafficus> anyway I saw that calamares bug
<Wafficus> so the main problem is that Lubuntu ships with too many applications. understandable point
<Wafficus> so this "Calamares" module will help only do the minimal install?
<wxl> well we want to give people choice
<wxl> there's a "minimal install" that the other flavors have now. well, some of them.
<wxl> we're trying to mimic that, while offering even more flexibility
<wxl> the module should allow there to be sets of packages that can be installed
<wxl> Calamares is our installer, btw
<wxl> it's a modular system
<Wafficus> back
<Wafficus> my tmux was acting up
<Wafficus> gotcha, so where would someone like me step in?
<Wafficus> is it like you need someone to learn this Calamares module and implement it?
<Wafficus> like if you give me the resources, I'm willing to learn tbh
<lubot> <kc2bez> What sort of testing did you need done with Bluetooth? I may be able to do some.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl my machine also has Bluetooth.
<wxl[m]> It's simply a matter of looking at the basic configuration in the source code and trying it out. Again in a live system, you can edit the calamares config and then start calamares and there you go
<wxl[m]> Bluetooth needs to be checked for functionality. We have had some reports it's not working
<wxl[m]> So we should check pairing, input devices, audio devices, file sharing, etc.
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> so where could I find calamares in particular?
<Wafficus> like is the source code housed on the github distro?
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-18
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> I forked it, and im gonna git clone it right now, and look at the source code
<Wafficus> ok so I looked at a few things
<Wafficus> for one, this is probably C++ or C hence the .cpp or .h files
<wxl> did you find the modules directory?
<Wafficus> I kind of get it though, looking at the source, and have only got up to pointers in C++ way way way long ago in high school (got a C+ in that class), I can see that this program basically makes sure that it runs without error
<wxl> this is the module https://github.com/calamares/calamares/tree/master/src/modules/netinstall
<Wafficus> the .h files contain headers im assuming that dictate the functions as well
<Wafficus> yeah I forked the entire calamares directory
<Wafficus> is the net install different?
<Wafficus> *repository rather
<Wafficus> found the modules directory
<wxl> the README should explain it all
<Wafficus> yep, reading through it now
<Wafficus> ah hence you were talking about qt, gotcha
<Wafficus> I tried pyqt, but thought it was damn hard tbh, but I tried some Arizona State open source guide to PyQT
<Wafficus> might be different this time I guess
<lyorian> tsimonq2: is the cron setup to build off the LXDE branch of lubuntu manual I never got an answer to that as if it gets turned on and I start pushing changes to launchpad master 
<wxl> luckily in this case, you probably won't need to know more than yaml XD
<Wafficus> sweet
<Wafficus> i'll keep reading
<Wafficus> but again, let me know what you need me to know, and I can try my best
<wxl> lyorian: it's broken right now anyways and we need to re-figure it out, so just go for it
<lyorian> tbh I found yaml harder than pyqt but I know I am wierd in that regard
<Wafficus> its just maybe I'm tackling the whole thing, but I was intimidated by the whole bug itself ha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So wxl, I guess you missed the IRC discussion in #calamares and I forgot to note it. :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: wooooooooooooot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We need to fork netinstall.
<wxl> why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It doesn't have full support for everything we need.
<wxl> in what way?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It only does checkboxes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We need radio buttons.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It seems trivial but the support just isn't there.
<wxl> does that really matter?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uh, yeah it does :)
<wxl> you want to exclusively have one option over another? 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plus, for the UX we're going for, it unfortunately just won't work.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, sections of radio boxes allowing for swapping out.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Either way, even if we did checkboxes, we need to split it into sections.
<wxl> i see
<wxl> ^^ there ya go Wafficus 
<Wafficus> what?
<Wafficus> i'm still reading
<wxl> so will they accept a PR if we provide it?
<Wafficus> the readme that is
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> so will they accept a PR if we provide it?], No, we'd have to put it into a separate module.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: our own special module?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> See the IRC discussion, it was with Kevin from Fedora.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: or netinstall2? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just read the IRC discussion
<wxl> so this is something that will uhhh end up in the calamares-settings package?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I explain it in depth there
<wxl> i don't want to read all that crap :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wxl> ok that's dumb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dude, I don't want to have to explain it twice. Also I'm tired. :P
<Wafficus> so you need a module.desc file, need to use CMake, use calamares_add_plugin() to make a module
<wxl> Wafficus: we need to fork the netinstall module and get it to work for radio buttons instead of checkboxes
<Wafficus> ok i'll scroll up and fork that part too
<Wafficus> oh ok I see
<Wafficus> so I see that directory
<Wafficus> so you're wanting to make this module work with Lubuntu right? just this section?
<Wafficus> just asking cause even the readme is a bit high up for me, but I get the premise though of what you're trying to do
<Wafficus> i'll just keep looking at the source code in the netinstall folder like you said
<wxl> just netinstall
<wxl> it currently only supports checkboxes. we need to make it work for radio buttons.
<Wafficus> ah gotcha
<wxl> currently netinstall allows you to install extra packages
<Wafficus> i'll look around for the checkbox code
<wxl> so let's say we didn't have a web browser. someone could check web browser and some predefined web browser would be installed
<wxl> what we want is to have exclusive options: someone can pick between multiple web browsers, but only one of them
<Wafficus> well, its not in the yaml file, thats just a list of defaults for different systems im assuming
<Wafficus> yeah I know what radio buttons are
<wxl> we don't want people to have two web browsers installed. that's confusing
<Wafficus> makes sense
<Wafficus> true that
<Wafficus> understood
<wxl> and yes that part is not going to be in the yaml
<Wafficus> within the GUI menu, you want a radio button to select between those otions
<wxl> that's going to be in the qt code, as it is part of the ui essentially
<wxl> yep
<Wafficus> ive build websites with that so far ha, I know enough HTML+CSS for that lol
<Wafficus> gotcha qt code 
<wxl> there may be some additional c++ logic required to support that but i'm not sure
<Wafficus> well I couldn't glean it from the README.md in the netinstall directory, or see it in the .conf file just yet
<Wafficus> i'll keep looking for the radio button
<Wafficus> option*
<wxl> it doesn't have the option
<wxl> that's what i'm saying
<wxl> we need to add it
<Wafficus> oh gotcha
<Wafficus> well I might as well find where the checkbox section is
<Wafficus> and then see how I could implement it
<Wafficus> yeah Ive been looking, can't find it just yet
<Wafficus> I have it on my Git, so I can look again tomorrow after work, or during lunch too after I get my Python stuff in aka book work, and project work
<Wafficus> I'll definitely keep looking wxl, thanks. Will be back again on tomorrow afternoon (around 1 pm EST)
<Wafficus> thanks for helping me pick a bug to work on, I'm looking forward to this
<wxl> i'm pretty sure this is the ui https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/src/modules/netinstall/page_netinst.ui
<Wafficus> oh wow
<Wafficus> look at that its html
<Wafficus> sick
<Wafficus> yeah I can definitely look into this tomorrow
<Wafficus> is that ok wxl?
<wxl> sure
<Wafficus> cool man, cya for now, gotta do some house errand stuff
<Wafficus> thanks for the help, will keep you updated 
<wxl> it looks like somewhere around here might be the program logic https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/src/modules/netinstall/PackageTreeItem.cpp#L195
<wxl> good luck :) you're mostly in the same boat as us i fthat helps any XD
<wxl> we'll figure it out together
<Wafficus> ha you know it
<Wafficus> for sure
<wxl> oh and #calamares might be a good place to ask for help, too
<Wafficus> though Im a total script kiddie and haven't done more than a couple twitter bot webscrapers that utilize cron jobs on a server
<Wafficus> good idea
<wxl> it's a good way to learn :)
<Wafficus> for sure, definitely
<Wafficus> anyway I'll cya later
<wxl> kthxbai
<lubot> <kc2bez> Is there a built-in gui bluetooth manager?
<wxl> not sure. there may not be. which may be our problem.
<wxl> it would be nice to find something qt but it only seems to be bluemoon and i'm not convinced it's reliable (hasn't had activity since 2016)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I installed blueman from the repo. It seems to work well. I got my audio headset connected nicely.
<wxl> ok so it sounds like we just need to add that to the seed
<wxl> if you can find a qt bluetooth manager, bonus points to you
<wxl> it seems we do have bluedevil
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/browse/cosmic/desktop$124
<wxl> or we should
<wxl> is that not in there?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will check it out.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can call it from the cli but it isn't in the menu. I will start over testing that.
<wxl> supposedly it's got a system tray thingy so we may just need to set up an autostart or something
<wxl> feel free to send patches to lubuntu-default-settings if you discover something like that
<wxl> bbl got to go pick up $kid
<lubot> <kc2bez> Gonna have to poke at bluedevil a bit more. There is nothing in the autostart and no tray icon. I can only find a wizard that won't seem to connect my headset.
<wxl> @kc2bez both seem to be using the same core pieces
<wxl> one other alternative is porting blueman to qt. it's python so that woudl probably be trivial. https://github.com/blueman-project/blueman
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl I've never done that but it may be a better way to go. Blueman seems pretty slick. I will dig more tomorrow. Sleep now.
<wxl> @kc2bez well for now we just need to get in there something that works. i'd like to get something without a gtk dependency, so not-blueman would be nice for now. however, if bluedevil doesn't work, blueman it is.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will test some other devices too. There may be some optional dependencies that aren't installed for my headset.
<wxl> @lyorian: are we sure we need texlive-FULL for the manual? this is ridiculous. i can garantee there's stuff we don't need, e..g music, math, games 
<lyorian> wxl sorry for not changing that tsimonq2put that in actually
<lyorian> yeah texlive full pulls in a gig of installed stuff
<wxl> lyorian: well, @tsimonq2 needs to be beat with a blunt object. but i guess we already knew that.
<lyorian> wxl I was focusing mroe on the outline and how to lay out the directory structure for lxqt now rather than pruning unessicary build deps
<wxl> lyorian: i know. and i appreciate it :)
<lyorian> hmmm found old stuff refering to powerpc and alternates that is no longer needed for 18.10 and the documentation for LXQt
<wxl> yeah don't need that at all
<wxl> @tsimonq2: looking at tasksel/ubuntu-seeds.pl it seems $lubuntu_seed_base='bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds'. how did this ever work?
<apt-ghetto> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl Here is how bluetooth went today. I couldn't find bluedevil or any setting for bluetooth in the menu or the settings. I installed Blueman like @kc2bez. However, I was unable to connect to my Skull Candy headset. I get this error from the app.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Photo, 784x484) https://i.imgur.com/TKEGQzl.jpg
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I will keep playing with it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is this in virtual machine or physical machine? I've necver use bluetooth on virtual machine, don't know if it works w/o problems.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> It is a physical machine.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I have an SSD with Kubuntu 18.04 and an SSD with a Lubuntu daily. The 2018/09/17 one is loaded now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was testing on a physical machine as well. I will keep testing too. Hopefully with some other devices later this afternoon/evening.
<wxl> f/ld
<wxl> @TheWendyPower weird that @kc2bez found bluedevil there. anyways re: blueman i think you also need pulseaudio-module-bluetooth https://askubuntu.com/questions/801404/bluetooth-connection-failed-blueman-bluez-errors-dbusfailederror-protocol-no#801669
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'll check that. KDE settings is also missing. Did that get pulled recently?
<lubot> <kc2bez> the applet doesn't seem to show in the panel and the menu item isn't there but I was able to call the bluedevil-wizard. It failed to connect my device however.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower here's some open source tools for mockups and the like https://mastodon.social/@jancborchardt/100746840345081751
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower here's some open source tools for mockups and the like http …], Awesome! Thank you!!!
<wxl> np :)
<wxl> i note that first one also is adding a feature to allow designers to include code.. if they want to
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Cool
<lyorian> whew large commit done on lubuntu manual master branch for lxqt
<wxl> go lyorian go lyorian 
<lyorian> today I really did get a lot done but have a doctors appointment now
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you awake again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you awake again?], Ish
<wxl> @tsimonq2: see my note about tasksel?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 @VikingRedwolf So as I work on the lubuntu-devel list I'm going to need access to the new logos. I know there is also a style guide for the LXQt version, but I can't seem to find it again.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I know, Wendy. I'll upload everything, also the guide is posted on GIT. I'll send you the link.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I just need to finish a few bits and pieces.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Sounds good. Thank you @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😘
 * wxl pets @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> * VikingRedwolf wags tail
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: see my note about tasksel?], Yeah, it worked in Bionic.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i guess what i'm saying is i don't understand how it did work in cosmic and now it doesn't and yet nothing has really changed unless i'm missing something
<wxl> @tsimonq2: there was one change this year.. in march https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+changelog
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It doesn't work in Cosmic. :P
<wxl> @tsimonq2: then explain to me how xfsutils WAS in there, but now it's not.. like this month
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: then explain to me how xfsutils WAS in there, but now it's not. …], It was?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yes! that's whta i'm trying to explain. @lyorian can't you confirm we recently had xfsutils in the daily?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O_o
<lyorian> N: Unable to locate package xfsutils
<lyorian> is what I get with apt policy xfsutils
<wxl> but i mean it WAS there, right?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lyorian> There is a package called xfsprogs that makes it work
<lyorian> so has it been the wrong name the whole time?
<wxl> nooooooo
<wxl> right now the dailies lack xfsprogs
<wxl> it has been suggested this is because of some goofy tasksel hacks that we did at the beginning of the cycle not working right
<wxl> but i swear at some point the dailies DID have xfsprogs. i added them to the seed at smoe point
<wxl> and i believe after that i checked to make sure it was there and it was
<wxl> if that's the case, its disappearance is inexplicable
<wxl> regardless the tasksel doesn't seem to have changed..........
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl I have done some more testing on bluetooth. I was able to pair a keyboard and a mouse using the bluedevil-wizard. I know you were looking to stay QT.  Still unable to pair my headset.
<wxl> @kc2bez well that's a good sign! did you see my note about the puleaudio module re: the headset?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I installed that before I tried to pair again. no dice
<wxl> @kc2bez since bluedevil is a kde thing, maybe try it out on kubuntu and see if it works out of the box. maybe we can figure out which libs/modules they use to make it happen
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez since bluedevil is a kde thing, maybe try it out on kubuntu and se …], I will do some more Bluetooth testing later and try it out. I have Kubuntu on another ssd.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have a pastebin output if it will help.
<wxl> there are some kind of specific kde things in the bluedevil package, but they shouldn't affect things:
<wxl>  1. kde control module (their system settings are modular), but this is essentially a duplicate of the actual apps that do the configuration
<lubot> <kc2bez> Kubuntu works flawlessly. I was on the daily earlier this eve.
<wxl>  2. integration with kio, which should make discovery via file browser possible-- i doubt pcmanfm-qt necessarily supports this (and that's ok-- that's icing on the cake if we have it at all)
<lubot> <kc2bez> kde has the panel app/icon out of the box.
<wxl> but the other stuff (pairing wizard, system daemon) should be pretty general
<wxl> the only question is the system tray application
<lubot> <kc2bez> The system tray app isn't there in Lubuntu even though I have devices paired.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The pairing wizard looks the same for both.
<wxl> i can't imagine that icon is specific to plasma, but it could be
<wxl> perhaps we need to add a little fluff to generalize it
<lubot> <kc2bez> It will need a menu item as well.
<wxl> i mean e.g. keypassx has a system tray icon which i know works in lxpanel-qt, plasma panel, and awesomewm's wibox.widget.systray
<wxl> the menu item should be really easy. essentially creating a desktop file is all it will take. that's a simple fix to lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> @kc2bez can i ask you for a super big favor? to write up everything you've discovered so far and some of these questions we have on the phabricator task on the subject?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will attempt to do so.
<wxl> do you need the link?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think I can find it. phab.lubuntu.me
<wxl> oooh we got a FFe for this cycle https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1788904
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1788904 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Blanket Feature Freeze Exception: Lubuntu's LXQt Transition" [Critical, Triaged]
<wxl> which is to say we can keep developing down to the last minute XD
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1459
<wxl> 🌟 for @kc2bez
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks.
 * wxl wonders if bluetooth passthrough is even a thing in virtual machines
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know it is with QEMU. :P
<wxl> fair enough
<wxl> so go test the bluetooth
<lyorian> well can you get a usb or pcie bluetooth card?
<wxl>  /kick * tsimonq2
<wxl> oops
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't have physical access to my device with Bluetooth at the moment.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I feel a little like an idiot. A restart of pulseaudio (or the computer) is needed after installing the pulseaudio-module. All 3 of my BT devices are paired now. Still need a management interface.  My headset is paired but not a a2dp device so audio is tinny. I will update the phab.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1460
<wxl> good job @kc2bez !!! so now there's two things left: 1. get the right menu options (want to write the desktop files?) 2. figure out the systray
<lubot> <kc2bez> I might need some help but I am willing to learn.
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you point me to guide or a doc, I will do some research.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl I found a desktop file already for the wizrd.
<wxl> @kc2bez where's it at?
<lubot> <kc2bez> '/usr/share/applications/'
<wxl> that's a good canonical place to be
<wxl> i wonder if the issue isn't somewhat related to me explicitly creating an lxqt-applications.menu to get rid of nm-tray. https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS9e192e55224221d4d01b0ceeb9575699d54c0d5a
<lubot> <kc2bez> That would make some sense due to the fact bluetooth is considered networking too. FWIW nm-tray is still in the menu when I just looked.
<wxl> ugh that certainly indicates what i did didn't do the trick
<lubot> <kc2bez> sorry for the bad news.
<wxl> it's ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T80: document building and publishing the Lubuntu Manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T80
<wxl> @kc2bez turns out RTFM is always a good idea. my methodology there sucked. adding NoDisplay=true to /usr/share/applications/nm-tray.desktop removes it. incientially the bluedevil-wizard.desktop file also has a NoDisplay. remove it and it appears
<wxl> and it seems the applet is a plasmoid, so kubuntu-specific
<wxl> oh i can do an OnlyShowIn=LXQt yay
<wxl> ^ the bot didn't ping about https://phab.lubuntu.me/D14
<wxl> and it seems dead..
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1471
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl the org.kde.bledevilsendfile.desktop will need to be edited as well. I don't have any experience sending files over bluetooth but can give it a poke later.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1472
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: set up Lubuntu Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1473
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Went through and unassigned a bunch of tasks from myself. wxl assigns tasks to me liberally. :P
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Haven't both of you been the default for each other. 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> True. Heh.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We've played tag before.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> LOL
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "Your task! No, your task!"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1478
<wxl> i'm sad the bot doesn't show differential activity
<lubot> <Slider1> @TheWendyPower [LOL], Wow 100 % linux workflow ,is it real ?😳
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1480
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Slider1 [Wow 100 % linux workflow ,is it real ?😳], Yes! It is 100% Linux. ☺️
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1481
<lubot> <Slider1> @TheWendyPower [Yes! It is 100% Linux. ☺️], Compliment !!!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Slider1 [Compliment !!!], Thank you!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: set up Lubuntu Membership] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1482
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: set up Lubuntu Membership] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1484
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: set up Lubuntu Membership] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1485
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: set up Lubuntu Membership] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1486
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you have compton experience? i turn it on, then adjust opacity in window settings and hit apply and no change. i open a new window in case it only applies to new ones. no change. is something broken or am i confused? also we should have it on by default and hide it from the menus, i think. qlipper should also be hidden from the menus, no?
<wxl> inspiration is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1793234
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1793234 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Several items in Lubuntu 18.10 application menu do nothing" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl in the terminal and didn't get any opacity, even when it should have been full opacity.
<wxl> this is not good :(
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I need to get to PT, but I can help you look when I get home. (I've spent all morning on html)
<wxl> np
<wxl> i have to go to work soon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you have compton experience? i turn it on, then adjust opacity …], This sounds like a joke but it isn't. Try turning it off (the session) and back on again.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you're on the right track. a compton.conf needs to exist first
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Use the autostart function in the LXQt settings.
<wxl> well we need to add a default conf to default-settings, i think
<wxl> then if we add it to autostart it should just work
<wxl> something is weird about the preference dialogs.. they seem to be opaque when inactive when other windows aren't https://share.riseup.net/#n6GWZgwsReFZDpuJWRZ0Dg
<wxl> jesus 217 issues and last commit in 2017 :'''''(
<wxl> @TheWendyPower knowing that starting compton, stopping it, then starting it again will get it working, could you play around with the window settings until we get some reasonable defaults given the rest of the themes and defaults we have?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower knowing that starting compton, stopping it, then starting i …], Compton works ok with taskbar opacity.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower you can put that in /etc/xdg/compton.conf in lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> gosh i wish people would stop finding bugs so i could get all the other stuff done XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl when will be put Gtk overvriten and fusion qt style as default? In daily of 17sept there are not
<wxl> @HMollerCl i don't think @TheWendyPower has submitted those yet.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I thought Nomacs would be the oficial image viewer, LXImage is the one in the menu for 17sept daily
<wxl> @TheWendyPower see the comment above but if you could ensure that Fusion is at least taken care of that would be great. Windows theme sucks. OR convince @HMollerCl to do it himself :)
<wxl> @HMollerCl no lximage is meant to be our default https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED5ef782259f8bc6623a19479bb9a0ed2927e2673a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl no lximage is meant to be our default https://phab.lubuntu.me/r …], Newsletter 11 from 13sept says the opposite
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sorry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I misunderstood
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower see the comment above but if you could ensure that Fusion i …], I will happy do it if you tell me how
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl in the installation slidesow, there is sitill mentioned "smplayer" instead of vlc
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So we are keeping lximage as default or that is being changed to Fusion? I know we (as in @HMollerCl had a good idea for active windows) were doing some window border tweaking. I thought that was an alternative theme option.  ... Speaking on that topic I like the active window with the blue border and the having the inactive win
<lubot> dow the dark gray.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'm away from home for a few hours.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I spoke of different things. LXImage is the utility to see images, has nothing to do with theming.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In Qt Style currently is windows the default, we wan to make Fusion the default. Also set the default for GTK Override and the Theme Arc Darker.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will take a look at the compton thing, I have used xcompmgr in the past, might ot be that different.
<wxl> @HMollerCl yeah we need to fix the slideshow. has @tsimonq2 discussed that with you @TheWendyPower?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl yeah we need to fix the slideshow. has @tsimonq2 discussed that …], It's in QML so probably up her alley
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl we did talk about it a little. @tsimonq2 was going to get me a list of applications that he wanted in the screenshots. But I think things have gotten a little busy! We had not talked about me doing anything else with the slideshow, but I can.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @TheWendyPower PM 😉
<wxl> @TheWendyPower do what i do and make a task and assign it to him XD
<Wafficus> hey im back, did you guys figure out where the radio buttons were?
<Wafficus> sorry for d/cing before
<Wafficus> I tried looking earlier, couldn't find anything in the "netinstall" section
<wxl> Wafficus: naw, we've had a whole pile of stuff we've been working on
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> i'll keep looking later then cool
<Wafficus> like later after work
<wxl> Wafficus: might be worth asking the calamares folks (#calamares here). maybe tell them you're new to qt but that you want to add checkboxes in lieu of radio buttons and need a little direction
<Wafficus> will do
<wxl> has anyone tried kmenuedit? i'm curious if it would work right out of the box. it doesn't seem based on its depends that it's too firmly kde-specific. it might be a good addition
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I will boot into my Lubuntu drive.
<wxl> please spread https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/100753924520902692 it should post to twitter soon enough
<wxl> https://mobile.twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1042486049560190976?p=p
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Photo, 493x533) https://i.imgur.com/rG002qi.jpg @wxl is this what you are talkign about, or something else.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I have changed the keyboard shortcut to the super key.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower no. i want something that can actually edit the entries in the menu. install menulibre if you want to see a really good option, but it's not qt. the thing i want to test is if kmenuedit will work well.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I just installed Kmenuedit, I'll play with it. While on the topic of the menu. Someone was asking if there was a way to keep the menu from changing size while searching.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower i mean, there could be but i think that's part of its features
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> That is what I thought. I changed a few settings and it was not such a large change in size. I shared them with him and he was going to try it.
<wxl> the search is basically a list.. so if the list is smaller, the container for the list is smaller.. that kind of thing
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 👍👍👍 It makes sense.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Photo, 1280x721) https://i.imgur.com/sLZEUUD.jpg This is what it looks like after. Though it still grows and shrinks with the search options.
<wxl> right
<wxl> you can change the max items, as you can seee
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Ya, there are some nice ways to
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> customize it. It was a question I was asked, so I thought I would share.
<wxl> it's pretty cool that it's so customizable
<wxl> lxde didn't have anything like that
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> The transition from LXDE to LXQt might be a bit stressful, but it looks like it has some really great advantages.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [The transition from LXDE to LXQt might be a bit stressful, but it looks like it …], +1
<wxl> i agree
<wxl> i am SO THANKFUL for all your help
<wxl> i know i can speak for @tsimonq2 on that one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> it's pretty cool that it's so customizable], One of the first things I do is to empty search after close (or something like that(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower no. i want something that can actually edit the entries in …], Alacarte is in python, could be easy to port
<wxl> got a link @HMollerCl ?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> i am SO THANKFUL for all your help], Happy to help and learning a lot while doing so!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i know i can speak for @tsimonq2 on that one], For sure.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> got a link @HMollerCl ?], https://code.launchpad.net/alacarte
<wxl> uh
<wxl> the home page doesn't go anywhere
<wxl> and gnome? that's a no :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> The home page for Falcon?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> and gnome? that's a no :)], why? I thought python was easy to port
<wxl> relatively speaking but if something already exists in qt.....
<wxl> and if not i'd rather go with menulibre as it's better sup[ported it seems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I like better menulibre.
<wxl> last upstream release of menulibre: this year and alacarte: 2014 :O
<wxl> oh and their website has been taken over by spam http://www.realistanew.com/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looks very trustworthy. :P
<wxl> right
<wxl> file under bluemoon\
 * wxl ducks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Going back to compton, in CMakeList.txt says this: ... install(FILES compton.conf.example DESTINATION ${CMAKE_INSTALL_DATADIR}/compton-conf)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I installed compton in lxde and couldn't find the compton.conf either
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yo can run compton without config file, only giving parameters in the commandline, and this is how it might be run now. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/compton
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but since there is a configuration utility, it's better to run with a file that is modified with the config utility
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and from what I read in maindialog.cpp where the file should lies is $HOME/.config/compton.conf
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (lines 43 to 51)   ... if(userConfigFile.isEmpty()) { ...     userConfigFile_ = qgetenv("XDG_CONFIG_HOME"); ...     if(userConfigFile_.isEmpty()) { ...       userConfigFile_ = QDir::homePath(); ...       userConfigFile_ += "/.config"; ...     } ...     // QDir configDir = QDir(userConfigFile); ...     // if(!configDir.exists()) ... 
<lubot> userConfigFile_ += "/compton.conf";
<wxl> @HMollerCl i think it would be best if we just made our own configuration tweaked to our particular preferences. could probably go in lubuntu-artwork, actually.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> i am SO THANKFUL for all your help], I am just hopeful that I am providing more help than extra work. Sorry I am late to the game.
<wxl> @kc2bez ANYTHING helps, really
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl I was able to get my phone paired via bluetooth but I received an error stating it failed. I restarted my session and it was actually paired. I sent a file from my lubuntu laptop to my phone via the bluedevil-sendfile app.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Still some weirdness and we really need the plasmoid panel replacement to get it to work 100%.
<wxl> @kc2bez well, the backend should be the same, but bluetooth can be particular at times..
<lubot> <kc2bez> Agreed. Not sure why it says it failed when it really didn't.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can re-run in the terminal in a bit to see what it spits out.
<wxl> good idea
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl @TheWendyPower  I run compton-conf in terminal an after close the compton.conf file was created and everything works ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (I move some parameters before close)
<wxl> right. if it's there it works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> From my personal point of view, compton should run in the less resource hungry mode (only allow panel transparency) but let the users add more efects if they want.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl I made some changes, now I'm rebooting.
<wxl> does compton really use that much in the way of resources?
<wxl> i mean i know kubuntu can get kind of crazy but it's got wobbly windows and other stupid stuff :)
<wxl> also i think using gl is slower than not
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower At least for me there was no reboot needed, if you run it from the command line
<wxl> compton stuff should be picked up right away....... assuming compton was run with a config file already in place
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/4iPQydK.jpg What am I doing wrong?
<wxl> oh jeez i guess i need to undo my transparency to see this right XD
<wxl> or is this just theming stuff you're playing with?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i mean i know kubuntu can get kind of crazy but it's got wobbly windows an …], It depends on how much effects you use. But since people go to lubuntu for less resourde hungry, everythings counts IMHO.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower type compton-conf in terminal
<wxl> @HMollerCl maybe it would be wise to trim it down then
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I did, made changes there, and rebooted.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Not working for me....
<wxl> so the deal is:
<wxl> 1. run compton
<wxl> 2. stop compton
<wxl> 3. run compton
<wxl> 3. edit compton configuration to your liking
<wxl> 4 that is
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [I did, made changes there, and rebooted.], is compton runninng? does the file $HOME/.config/compton.conf exist?
<wxl> this does NOT work (out of the box):
<wxl> 1. run compton
<wxl> 2. edit compton config
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> And now I can't read anything!
<wxl> hahahahaha
<wxl> Transparency: 0.1? XD
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Photo, 1280x729) https://i.imgur.com/x4U1vOA.jpg So after I ran compton I got this.... The issue was me.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> YA!!!!
<wxl> good stuff!
<wxl> you could always manually edit $HOME/.config/compton.conf
<wxl> or is it $HOME/.config/compton/compton.conf? one of the two
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the first one in my case
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but the utility works for the basic
<wxl> right
<wxl> oh i know one way to see again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You could make program specific configurations, that can't be managed with compton-conf
<lubot> <HMollerCl> killall compton
<wxl> @TheWendyPower open a virtual terminal (e.g. CTRL-ALT-F1) and login and edit the above file from there
<wxl> ^^ or do that
<wxl> actuallyt hat's a better suggestion
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> If I closed ther terminal compton was in I lost all the changes.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I need to mess witt it some more...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [If I closed ther terminal compton was in I lost all the changes.], Because you don't run it as a daemon. I'm not in my PC now, but you can easily make it run as daemon on login
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I saw something about auto start on the arch wiki. I'll definitely play with it some more!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower do this, in the Menu->Prefernces-> LXQt configuration -> Sesion configuration
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There in basic configuration Compton shoudl appear. If it is ticked it will autostart with the session
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and you can start and stop from tehre too.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [@TheWendyPower do this, in the Menu->Prefernces-> LXQt configuration -> Sesion c …], It will take me a bit, I'm booted into my Kubuntu ssd right now (steam). But I will definitely get that a try!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (names may vary because I'm in spanish)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Awesome! I should be able to find it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl I have a pastebin output if you want. not sure what to make of it. My phone appears to be paired. I can send files to it so I thnk it is working but error messages are never good. I guess it could be my device, never really tried this before.
<wxl> @kc2bez go ahead and post it up
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://pastebin.com/au6SPANj
<wxl> OH
<wxl> i bet that's kdeconnect
<wxl> !info kdeconnect
<ubot93> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1 (cosmic), package size 526.4 kB, installed size 3064 kB
<wxl> it should naturally error out
<lubot> <kc2bez> Maybe. never really thought about that one. I guess I always think about kdeconnect as wifi not bluetooth.
<wxl> i've never thought about it as anything but confusing XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> LoL
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not sure what more to do with this.
<wxl> i think you did it
<wxl> good job!
<wxl> 🌟 
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks. Did you get my message about the bluedevil-sendfile.desktop as well?
<wxl> yeah
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok cool. happy to help.
<wxl> someone with interest in cutting their teeth on qt might find this an interesting project to finish https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] "About" menu: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16
<wxl> none of the other things are particularly "easy"
<wxl> one that might be kind of easy would be tracking down cjwatson (on irc) to ask him about why our logo doesn't appear on the boot menu (isolinux). apparently no one else seems to understand it
<wxl> another thing might be trying to talk to the lxqt folks and/or research whether or not metadata has been added in pcmanfm-qt to allow one to set per-application settings to quickly execute
<wxl> if you hit the installer, it asks you if you want to open or execute. that's a good thing. except we don't want it to ask that.
<wxl> we can set QuickExec but then EVERY app will automatically execute and that's not necessarily a plus
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is there a list with all the todos? I guess it is in phab but I couldn't see the whole list, only the task you have posted
<wxl> anyone with an nvidia chip should look here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] NVIDIA drivers don't like SDDM: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56
<wxl> @HMollerCl here's the urgent stuff https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Must haves for 18.10 release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<wxl> stuff for later is kicked here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu_2/
<wxl> i think some of that stuff (documentation for dealing with upgrades) is stuff we should probably make sure we have now
<wxl> the welcome center would be a nice one too and should be fairly simple, i think, given mate already has one https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-welcome-screen/1616/20
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> the welcome center would be a nice one too and should be fairly simple, i …], I have been looking at Welcome Centers this week. After I get the Lubuntu-Devel site up to date I'll get started on that.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower you're the woman!
<wxl> 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 🌟 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> anyone with an nvidia chip should look here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56], Problem here should be nouveau? I will try to get a PC with nvidia
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T56],is an invalid task reference.
<wxl> hahahhaha
<wxl> not sure @HMollerCl, thus the need for further research
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> not sure @HMollerCl, thus the need for further research], I mean with noveau driver, the PC with Nvidia I can get is old, proprietary driver work until Kernel 4.13 only
<wxl> oh hm
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower you're the woman!], 👍👍👍
 * wxl still uses nouveau and hasn't had an issue.....
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-20
<wxl> (also not a serious gamer)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Anyway, I will try to test
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower you could tell me how to set the default themes to give you time for the other things I can make (or would do it uglier than hell)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *can't
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [@TheWendyPower you could tell me how to set the default themes to give you time …], I honestly do not know yet. I'm still learning myself! I'll find out and share, as it is another thing on the list to be learned.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [I honestly do not know yet. I'm still learning myself! I'll find out and share, …], Tell me how did you do the clock in sddm and I will find my way
<wxl> i'll show you her commit
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTbcfc86174cec88d9444bd9804ab7a4083c5a50fe
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> The clock was editing the main.qml file for the Lubuntu sddm theme. Then it was submitted (with help, as it was my first commit). ... Setting the default themes, that is a new mountain to climb. 😉
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'm sure there is a config file that needs to edited, just not sure which one (yet).
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> we can set QuickExec but then EVERY app will automatically execute and tha …], @wxl could you turn this on in the live environment and then turn it back off after install? Still kludgy but maybe functional. I will dig on the issues page a bit to see if anyone else has submitted something.
<wxl> @kc2bez yeah just trying to avoid the cludge. i'll make the change last minute if i have to
<lubot> <kc2bez> gotcha
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTbcfc86174cec88d9444bd9804ab7a4083c5a50fe], Where is the code to pull from?
<wxl> @HMollerCl look at the top and you'll see Diffusion > Lubuntu Artowrk > bcfc86174cec .. click on Lubuntu Artwork to see the code base.
<Wafficus> hey wxl, did you try looking in Calamares.src.modules.welcome.WelcomePage.ui?
<Wafficus> this looks like this might be the about section that greets the user first, maybe we could stick a radio button for the minimal installation here?
<wxl> Wafficus: honestly i haven't looked at it much more than in a cursory way
<Wafficus> gotcha, that's my research so far for today
<wxl> keep up the good work!
<Wafficus> I was doing some deep dives, and couldn't find anything in the interactive directory
<Wafficus> i think though what we're looking for are .ui files
<wxl>  🌟 
<Wafficus> that is, if it really is a matter of adding a radio button that is
<wxl> i think that's probably true
<Wafficus> *interactiveterminal directory that is
<wxl> except i'm not sure it's actually the welcome 
<Wafficus> gotcha
<wxl> it might be easier just to ask #calamares
<wxl> they'll probably be like "oh it's right here"
<Wafficus> I tried earlier today during work
<Wafficus> i'll try again briefly
<wxl> it's best to just idle there
<wxl> errand time
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, ?ḿ not sure the files I need to change are there. There are the themes, but I can't find teh files whic decide which will be teh default. Example, GTK3 override are stored in ./config/lxqt/lxqt-config-appearance.conf and  ./config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini which is created by lxqt-config-appearance.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, so we need to figure out how to either set that in the XDG settings or have lxqt-session check for it. Both are doable.
<Wafficus> question, so how do I do commits back to github if I've never created a repository?
<Wafficus> for it *
<Wafficus> like I have a "lubuntu" directory with some of my reserach notes to look for .ui files for that issue regarding radio buttons
<Wafficus> is this a "commit" command?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Right, so we need to figure out how to either set that in the XDG settings or ha …], will have to do further investigation
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [mmm, ?ḿ not sure the files I need to change are there. There are the themes, but …], Ya, the section I edited was just for the Lubuntu sddm theme. I'll look too.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> question, so how do I do commits back to github if I've never created …], That is something I've never done also. I guess first step is making sure your profile is all set up on github.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower @wxl I could easily add the blue border to the arc theme here, I don't know if that is the way or changing it upstream or what.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> searching for lxqt-config-apperance I found this picture. Apparently a SDDM Configuration exist in Configuration Center, I don't have it (maybe becasue I do autologin??)  https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/blob/master/lxqt-config.png
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower @wxl ^
<Wafficus> question, so if I'm doing "research" for the one bug, would I fork off that in the github repository?
<Wafficus> or would I keep making notes as cases in the launchpad case?
<Wafficus> or the phab site that is
<Wafficus> gonna just add a comment in that particular bug
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use] SBanya (Samuel Banya) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1488
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1489
<wxl> @HMollerCl i'm not sure upstream would accept it, but we can certainly make our own thing, just as we have the Lubuntu Arc theme which is our variant of Arc
<wxl> also @HMollerCl that lxqt-config.png looks oddly like KDE, which means i bet it's using KWin. that might add some other modules in, maybe?
<wxl> OH
<wxl> nevermind
<wxl> it's sddm-config-editor
<wxl> which you'll see listed here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu_2/
<wxl> tl;dr it's packaged for debian but we're waiting for them to pick it up
<wxl> it's actually pretty solid. i've tried it out and it seems good
<lubot> aalpanigrahi was added by: aalpanigrahi
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl Am I on the right path with this? https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/pull/242
<lubot> <aalpanigrahi> Hello 😬😬 to everyone. I am really interested in contributing to Lubuntu , though I am not an expert coder. Is there some point from where I can learn how to contribute for Lubuntu.
<wxl> @kc2bez great work! let me dig a little further into this
<lubot> <kc2bez> Awesome! happy to be useful.
<wxl> @aalpanigrahi welcome! there is certainly a place for you here! at minimum you can help with testing, filing bug reports, and triaging bug reports
<wxl> @aalpanigrahi most of the work we're doing doesn't involve a lot of coding. the heavy lifting is done upstream. some little tweaks here and there is mostly what we do. if you know *anything* about code you can probably help out, especially if you're willing to learn
<lubot> <aalpanigrahi> Thank you. So where can I start @lubuntu_bot ?
<wxl> @aalpanigrahi here's some of the stuff we're working on for the next release https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53 and here's some of the stuff we're planning on for the release after, but wouldn't mind having in the next release https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu_2/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Must haves for 18.10 release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<lubot> <aalpanigrahi> Cool , I will join right away.
<wxl> @aalpanigrahi btw @lubuntu_bot is just a bridge to our IRC channel. you can mention the nick that comes after it (wxl in my case) if you want to get someone's attention on irc 
<wxl> @aalpanigrahi here's some info on testing https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing/
<wxl> @allpanigrahi bugs are discussed there, too
<wxl> ping if you have questions! and THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl I think the blue border on the active window looks great. Let's leave the inactive window with just the gray border (no change). You could share the finished tweaks on your launchpad or github, if you wanted to.  ... I will have to look and see if I can find that SDDM config in the configuration center. I couldn't fin
<lubot> d on before (that could have been me and not that lack of one), so I used the KDE configurations as I was trying to figure out what was wrong with the default SDDM. I don't auto login and it wasn't there for me. Like I said that could have been me!  ... I need to get out the door, but this may have the location of the default theme files in it. I'l
<lubot> l read through it myself some more when I have a bit of downtime during the day. Hopefully, between the two of us, we can get that found. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Environment_variables
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl do you ever sleep?
<wxl> @TheWendyPower i just woke up so yes :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower thanks! I will read that and made the blue border only for active. @wxl Should we create a new theme or just modify the existing LubuntuArc?  ... Regarding SDDM-config, as per @wxl comment and link (https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu_2/) sddm-config-editr will be added in 19.04
<wxl> @HMollerCl if you mean the Lubuntu Arc in Openbox config, that's ours, so have at it
<wxl> also re: sddm-config-editor, i *COULD* put it in a PPA
<wxl> you back in action today @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> you back in action today @tsimonq2 ?], Not today, I'll probably be in bed after school.
<wxl> okie dokie :(
<wxl> omg what magic is this? i just added a ppa with `add-apt-repository` and it automatically updated
<wxl> man these devs are really on it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> man these devs are really on it], juliank did that right after being hired by Foundations last cycle.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He also reworked MoM and did a bunch of other really useful things.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go buy him a tea :)
<wxl> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl question, I cloned lubuntu-artwork make the changes then git add -A and git commit. Where should I make the git push to?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, I don't know how to do teh branch thing
<wxl> @HMollerCl to be clear which repo did you clone?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://git.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork
<wxl> usd-import-team..... weird
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's the one it shows when the green buton "Clone" is pressed in https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork-archive/repository/ubuntu%252Fdevel/
<wxl> well you can push it to somethere in your own account e.g. ~youruser/lubuntu-artwork
<wxl> oh
<wxl> that's the problem
<wxl> you're using the archive one
<wxl> you want https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^ maybe we should make the archive mirrors non public?
<wxl> if you cloned the right mirror on phabricator, you can just use arcanist
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<wxl> you can even ignore all the packaging stuff there and just do git clone; (make changes); arc diff
<wxl> and we'll fix up the rest for you
<wxl> but extra bonus points if you do the packaging. it's fairly trivial
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, and when I push it to my account, how/when did you know to merge them? (I remember the things I did in teh kernel where not pushed to my account)
<wxl> launchpad has a similar, albeit more annoying process as differential, called a merge proposal
<wxl> not unlike the pull request of github, though, it requires a web interface, which i loathe
<wxl> more better to do it all on phabricator :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, done. I hope people like the blue border.
<wxl> done where to be clear?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/lubuntu-artwork/+git/lubuntu-artwork
<wxl> did you click the "propose for merging" button?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope
<wxl> do that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm looking where it is
<wxl> and it should lead you through what to do after that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Target branch: ??
<wxl> ubuntu/cosmic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, now it's done
<wxl> good job :)
<wxl> next time, phabricator. way easier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> BTW, I found the problem I had with featherpad in which changes were not persistent. ~/.config/featherpad/fp.conf owner was root. In latest daily I didn't had the problem
<wxl> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1471
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1471
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1491
<wxl> off to work
<wxl> but before i do something i forgot for @HMollerCl 🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1492
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower i just woke up so yes :)], It does happen! 😉
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [ok, now it's done], Awesome!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-21
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hi, anyone with C# knowledge here?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what means  ... #include <QWidget>
<lubot> <HMollerCl> y always used it as files (.h) don't know what <> means
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2  @wxl could be that the Qt default the is set in /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/lxqt.conf ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> could we add a file to /etc/xdg/lxqt ???
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I don't know anything about C#
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So it does look like default themes are set in /ect/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu each of the folders in the xdg-Lubuntu folder contains a configuration file that states the theme for that part of the UI.
<lubot> <profetik777> noice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I just proposed for merging the change to defalut Qt Style for Fusion.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Apparently I know how to make the gtk override, but I still can't define the default gtk themes. Should I upload the gtk override for now?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know where the config is stored .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini but I don't know how to make the default putting in xdg-Lubuntu doesn't work
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'm away from home this morning. I'll do some investigating when I get home.
<wxl> @HMollerCl you mean C++ and any include <something> is very similar to include something, except that the brackets indicate, most likely, standard libraries https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/cpp/Search-Path.html
<wxl> @HMollerCl regarding the gtk themes, i find this super confusing myself. maybe you can add a gtk-3.0 to /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/ and throw the settings.ini in there?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl> @HMollerCl you mean C++ and any include <something [<wxl> @HMollerCl you mean C++ and any include <something> is very similar to inc …], thanks! I'm still confused with the C variants. Anyway, I was trying to understand the code to se where the default was constructed.
<wxl> @HMollerCl well basically there's C, there's the expanded version C++, and then there's the Microsoft version C#
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl thanks! I know how to set gtk override (still not the theme) should i push the change, or wait untill I know how with the themes?
<wxl> (there's also many other derivaties but that's where things get crazy: E for secure computing, Apple's Objective-C, Java, which is based heavily on Objective-C, and Not eXactly C and Not Quite C for Lego Mindstorms XD
<wxl> @HMollerCl push it with a comment in the merge proposal about the theme forthcoming
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> all my merge proposal I marked for "Needs review" that's ok?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA07bda0974c58: initial wath file] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA07bda0974c58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAed7e56fa9517: here's the actual watch file] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAed7e56fa9517
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl it doesn't let me propose another branch merge because there is one still active
<wxl> yikes well i guess you could add it to the other one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will try
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I deleted the first and created a new one with both
<lubot> unomind was added by: unomind
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, default GTK Theme is picke with this command:  ... gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme
<wxl> @HMollerCl you can only do it with a command? :(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's how lxqt-config-appearance gets the default.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> QString ConfigOtherToolKits::getDefaultGTKTheme() ... { ...     // Get the GTK default theme. Command line: ...     // $ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme ...     QProcess gsettings; ...     QStringList args; ...     args << "get" << "org.gnome.desktop.interface" << "gtk-theme"; ...     gsettings.start("gsettings",
<lubot>  args); ...     if(! gsettings.waitForFinished()) ...         return QString(); ...     QByteArray defaultTheme = gsettings.readAll().trimmed(); ...     gsettings.close(); ...     if(defaultTheme.size() <= 1) ...         return QString(); ...     // The theme has got quotation marks. Remove it: ...     defaultTheme.replace("'",""); ...     return Q
<lubot> String(defaultTheme); ... }
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, we need to change gsettings
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/blob/master/lxqt-config-appearance/configothertoolkits.cpp line 294 untill 311
<wxl> well wait hold on. we need to change what "gtk-theme" is defined as, no?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Someone find agaida XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> well wait hold on. we need to change what "gtk-theme" is defined as, no?], This is what I think
<wxl> $ gsettings list-recursively | grep gtk-theme
<wxl> org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme 'Adwaita'
<wxl> so you can `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme 'WhateverWeWant'`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup, or whit the command they use: ... https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/blob/master/lxqt-config-appearance/configothertoolkits.cpp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now, if only autostart scripts actually DTRT...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hmoller@hmoller-pc:~$ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme ... 'Adwaita'
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but org.gnome.desktop.interface should be a file somewhere (apparently is an xml)
<wxl> right. working on that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, we coulc branch it and change it as we want
<wxl> weird if i `strace gsettings list-schemas` it goes straight to writing
<wxl> oh wait i'm wrong
<wxl> /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled
<wxl> although that was ENOENT
<wxl> oh no wait
<wxl> that was good
<wxl> then it looks through /usr/share/local
<wxl> tl;dr it hunts around in /usr/share XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> <key name="gtk-theme" type="s"><default>'Adwaita'</default><summary>Gtk+ Theme</summary><description> ...         Basename of the default theme used by gtk+. ...       </description></key>
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Worst case scenario we can stick a hack in lxqt-session which reads the GTK theme and sets it before launching.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But that's EVIL BAD CLUDGE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How does e.g. MATE do it?
<wxl> nahhh
<wxl> we  can set it  in default settings
<wxl> now that we found the right file
<wxl> just needed some team work :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe I'm wrong, but couldn we branch /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ and modify org.gnome.desktop.interface.gschema.xml?
<wxl> yeah we can do that in lubuntu-default-settings
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, changing org.gnome.desktop.interface.gschema.xml doesn't changed the output of gsettings ... maybe it must be compiled??? (thus gschemas.compiled exist)
<wxl> that seems..... strange
<wxl> but perhaps
<wxl> i mean i'm not sure why the strace would show it reading it if that was the case
<lubot> <HMollerCl> worst case scenario we could ... gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme "Arc-Darker"
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> link plaes lubuntu 18.10 relaser
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl it is compiled with glib-compile-schemas
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so there might be 2 options. change the org.gnome.desktop.interface.gschema.xml OR create a gschema.override file. ... In both cases we will need to compile it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://developer.gnome.org/gio/stable/glib-compile-schemas.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [How does e.g. MATE do it?], MATE has a gschema.override looek at terzag answer https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/changing-the-default-appearance-theme/11770/3
<lyorian> looks like I will make 21 commits to manual this week but I will be away from keyboard for the rest of the day 
<wxl> @HMollerCl looks like the override seems to be the right way. again, lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> @luca_aleksandr for the dailies, same place as last time, but it's also still not released and won't be until near the end of october
<wxl> lyorian: 🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl looks like the override seems to be the right way. again, lubun …], yes, it worked in my environment. I created /usr/share/glib2.0/schemas/50_lubuntu.override.schema shud I add, commit and push to lubuntu-default-settings/src/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas ?? ... Will the installation managed the glib-compile-sche
<lubot> mas ?? Or should we make something??
<wxl> @HMollerCl if it exists, does it compile on its own, ever?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I had to compile it manualy
<wxl> so there's no way for it to do it on its own?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe that during the installation it does
<wxl> because if so, then that should solve the problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I really don't know what the installation does.
<wxl> i'm thinking maybe it does when the session starts?
<wxl> it might be good to boot into live, add the override, restart sddm, and see what happens
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't think so, because it's global. The compiled version is stored in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is no need to compile it every time a session is open
<wxl> well a lot of those globals get integrated right from the get go
<wxl> i'd just see what happens
<lubot> <HMollerCl> agree
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will push it
<wxl> alternately we can always add the compilation into the post inst script https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm wondering how mate does it.
<wxl> hm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+bug/1577715
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1577715 in ubuntu-mate-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-mate.gschema.override should begin with a 'nn_' number" [Undecided, Fix Released]
<wxl> they do not have a postinst in any case https://github.com/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-settings
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now I'm out of ideas ... gsetings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme gives me 'Arc-Darker' still a ne user gets 'Adwaita' as default theme
<wxl> if i may be totally rash, i suggest getting on irc :) and joining #ubuntu-mate
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or see what happens. I may have trashed my installations with all the things I've done
<wxl> for things of this nature i much prefer using a vm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I'm using it too, but installing a new one take some time to reconfigure all the things I use, accounts, cifs and other I'm waiting to install the daly with my modifications :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Anyway, I'm proposing the merging and got this error I really don't understand what it means: ... The target repository and path together cannot be the same as the source repository and path.
<wxl> yeah i usually just go slim
<wxl> that sounds like you're suggesting to merge e.g. ~youruser/somerepo into ~youruser/somerepo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will check I'm leting Needs review checked because it is the default, is ok?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Shoukld I put a reviewer?
<wxl> naw it'll all be set up naturally
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I have my proposed merge done. Do you now when will they be in the new daily to see if it works?
<wxl> @HMollerCl i'll review probably late tonight
<wxl> (still at work)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think I could have the energy to go to the computer for a little bit tonight.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's up?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 🤞I believe the Arc-Darker GTK theme will be the default.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/lubuntu-default-settings/+git/lubuntu-default-settings/+merge/355516
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/lubuntu-default-settings/ …], Ack
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It depends on: ... 1.- glib-compile-schemas is executed automatyically somehow. ... 2.- lxqt-config-appearance takes as supposed gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower another thing I've seen people complaining is the size of button (of open apps) in taskbar. Default is 400, for me 200 is ok and appears to be the standard. What do you think?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-22
<wxl> everytime i have to use bzr instead of git http://www.thepostturtle.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Burn-It-Down.gif
<wxl> ^ @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But
<tsimonq2> !language
<ubot93> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> shhhhh 
 * wxl covers @TheWendyPower 's sensitive ears
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> She can handle it XD
<lubot> * tsimonq2 covers @Wolfenprey's sensitive ears
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> LOL! Sorry it has been such a crazy day!!!!! ... I will get caught up when I get home again.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [@TheWendyPower another thing I've seen people complaining is the size of button …], I've noticed it is really large. Let's see what it looks like at 200.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower you can do it on you own and try. Right-click on the taskbar "taskbar settings" and you can change button width. (names may change because I have it in spanish)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 515x564) https://i.imgur.com/RVAmEHA.jpg where 200px is set.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Ya, I figured I would. I needed to nuke my Lubuntu ssd, and I have not gotten it reloaded. I'll get the current daily downloaded and mess with sizes.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 200 looks a lot better! Is there a reason the main menu launch isn't set to the super key?
<wxl[m]> It seems that we don't have anything defined. Perhaps because we didn't know what to run? https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml$389
<wxl[m]> There are actually several functions we had in LXDE that are now commented out. Might be another thing to work on…
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I've been looking for that config file this morning. For both the menu launch and the default button width in the task manager. I was hoping to find it before heading out for the rest of the day. I'll be unavailable between 3:00-8:30/9:00 PM MDT today.
<wxl[m]> I'm actually out and about and will be gone until late myself but I'm trying to sneak in a couple things on mobile
<wxl[m]> It seems lxqt-globalkeys may be the better way to do this but it needs further exploration
<wxl[m]> Seems it should be configurable within the LXQt settings
<wxl[m]> Although even it still requires an executable to run
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I can see the menu short cut in /etc/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf However, it only has the menu on it. I'm not sure if it was there before changing the keyboard shortcut to the super key.
<wxl[m]> I assume what you see is consistent with https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf
<wxl[m]> ?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Yes!
<wxl[m]> So that looks like to me it should have the super key toggling the menu. You're saying that's not true?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> It is, after I set it in the Application Menu GUI. It defaults to Alt+F1
<wxl[m]> Can you screen shot that for me?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/VOXUvEr.jpg
<wxl[m]> Ugh imgur hard to see the full image here
<wxl[m]> Can you put that on share.riseup.net? (freer anyways!)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> https://share.riseup.net/#R88b2URW4by1G8dPRKaqBA
<wxl[m]> If you sort by description and look for show/hide menu, do you see the super key defined as well?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> If I change it in the "Application Menu" GUI then it shows in the Global Actions Manager" regardless it shows as true in /etc/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Here is the screenshot I ment to send. https://share.riseup.net/#laYmNu5zR03JxwarhD4iHw
<wxl[m]> Oh interesting! That means there's 4 possible settings and possible sources of conflict:
<wxl[m]> 1. Openbox rc.xml
<wxl[m]> 2. Lxqt-globalkeys.conf
<wxl[m]> 3. Lxqt-globalkeys defaults
<wxl[m]> 4. Lxqt-panel menu settings which should be in the configuration
<wxl[m]> So we should pick one place and set it there. Ideally globalkeys, but the panel may take over, so that might be the better place. Maybe even make both consistent to be sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I remember trying to hunt this down and it being lxqt-globalkeys.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's what lxqt-panel triggers.
<wxl[m]> If you can set it in the menu settings, it should show up in lxqt/panel.conf
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think this was an exception though, if I recall correctly.
<wxl[m]> Then why does the menu plugin have its own setting?
<wxl[m]> I think if we can hit both then we'll be good to go
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not quite sure.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [200 looks a lot better! Is there a reason the main menu launch isn't set to the …], Afaik super_l launch the menu, at least in the daily I have
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> It seems lxqt-globalkeys may be the better way to do this but it needs …], Yes that is
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [Afaik super_l launch the menu, at least in the daily I have], Each daily has been Alt+F2 for me.
<wxl[m]> As soon as I can get in front of a vm again I'll test this out. Unless I can figure out how to send a super key by no machine mobile 🤔
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> LOL! Where is lxqt-globalkeys located?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Should be in .config/lxqt/
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> OK, I'll check there in a few.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ~/.config/lxqt/ to be more precise
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 👍👍
<wxl[m]> The main one is /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt
<lubot> <SivaMachina> 666 messages? Lubuntu development is the devil?
<lubot> <SivaMachina> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/utTQ52f.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Haha
<wxl[m]> Must be all the daemons
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> The main one is /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt], I found that one, but saw no reference to keyboard launch buttons.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @SivaMachina [<reply to image>], LOL
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @TheWendyPower [I found that one, but saw no reference to keyboard launch buttons.], Or at least just the one that said true bur wasn't reflected the Application Menu GUI.
<wxl[m]> It seems that super is the wrong word
<wxl[m]> Meta is the right one
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> If I change it to the "Windows key" it reads "Super_L".
<wxl[m]> Harumph
<wxl[m]> I think I'll need to hack on this when I'm in front of an actual computer
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED51d0e9f039b1: Added pulseaudio-module-bluetooth for BT headsets. See T59#1471.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED51d0e9f039b1
<lubot> <kc2bez> @TheWendyPower [If I change it to the "Windows key" it reads "Super_L".], In addition I think Openbox wants the "W" key.
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Merged your seed diff, doing a seed update and uploading now.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> I think I'll need to hack on this when I'm in front of an actual comput …], Ya, that would be easier.
<wxl[m]> Openbox shouldn't be doing anything as far as I can tell
<wxl[m]> Thanks @tsimonq2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGde385a9372e7: Blacklist from menus.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGde385a9372e7
<lubot> <kc2bez> It isn't. I was just commenting on the wording. All 3 are different.
<wxl[m]> I still haven't figured out anything about the tasksel issue @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Let me bang it out right after this while I have energy.
<tsimonq2> I bet you'll say "well duh!" once it's fixed :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING67c8a62e3a89: Fix the patch order.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING67c8a62e3a89
<wxl[m]> Doubtful. Germinate is a mystery
<wxl[m]> You did see all of @HMollerCl 's work on Launchpad right? We need to teach him Phab 😊
<tsimonq2> hehe
<wxl[m]> But he does have stuff that needs review and merging
<tsimonq2> I will take a look.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1280x548) https://i.imgur.com/gle73Vn.jpg In all of tis I have Super_L and it works (for the first screen, I have 2)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> You did see all of @HMollerCl 's work on Launchpad right? We need to te …], happy to learn
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl is that how it works right out of the box?
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nm-tray/0.4.0-0ubuntu3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe it is, but It should be better to test in a newer daily
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe upstream things have changed. I remeber in some dailies it didn't work out of the box for new created users (but it is fo the one it was created during installation)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the globalkeyshortcuts.conf I show is the one from xdg, the one in my -.config says:  ... [Super_L.64] ... Comment=Mostrar/ocultar el men\xfa principal ... Enabled=true ... path=/panel/mainmenu/show_hide
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the number after the . is the position in the gui.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [I believe it is, but It should be better to test in a newer daily], I'm using the latest daily (2018/09/21) that was available this morning.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> On the positive side, I can print from Lubuntu without issues. 😉
<lubot> <kc2bez> @TheWendyPower [On the positive side, I can print from Lubuntu without issues. 😉], And the SDDM login looks super nice!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @kc2bez [And the SDDM login looks super nice!], Thanks 👍👍👍 I really only fixed a minor thing.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It's the little things. They all add up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 😉
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl how is done in phab? I want to change de toolbar button default width to 200px, or the number @TheWendyPower says
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-23
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl on a quick break so can't give you much more than this now but see here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> the guys' that I assert that my driver did not install on lubuntu 18.10, yeah, I was able to install this afternoon! I did the installation again and everything happened! and look at my old video driver! a Gforce 210 that in the case in the proprietary driver would be a 340,107
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> Lubuntu is Life ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @luca_aleksandr [the guys' that I assert that my driver did not install on lubuntu 18.10, yeah, I …], Excellent!
<wxl> omg the wifi at shari's sucks
<wxl> @TheWendyPower @HMollerCl what do you think about making the border a bit thicker? or did you already do that? it's super hard to grab the edge if you want to drag open a window
<wxl> so i'm pretty sure the position has something to do with it
<wxl> if i change the menu key in the menu settings gui, it's always changing [<key>.9]
<wxl> (in ~/.config/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf)
<wxl> but our global one (in /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/) is [<key>.34]
<wxl> and indeed if i change the one in $HOME from 9 to 34 it does not work, most likely because there's another 34
<wxl> although restarting the panel between changes may be required..
<wxl> OMG I JUST REALIZED LXQT-PANEL HAS A LOCK THAT IS AWESOME
<wxl> ok this is super bizarre. if i stop lxqt-panel and edit the config to be Super_L, regardless of whether or not it's local or global or both, it throttles over the local config
<wxl> oh and that's with the global config being an exact copy of the default config in $HOME except for the change from Alt-F1 to Super_L
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl @TheWendyPower tested yesterdays daily LIVE. Super_L didn't work.  There are  36 set in .config/lxqt/globalkeysshorcuts.conf and only one in the xdg version (SuperL in position 34). I believe it is overrided the one in xdg. We could put a higher number and we should be done. ... I will check what happens during installation
<lubot> <SivaMachina> When I tried Lubuntu previously. It did annoy me that superkey support wasn't enabled.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SivaMachina [When I tried Lubuntu previously. It did annoy me that superkey support wasn't en …], yes, lxde+openbox didn't support it. Now lxqt suport it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [@wxl @TheWendyPower tested yesterdays daily LIVE. Super_L didn't work.  There ar …], same bahaivour after installing. Those 36 shortcuts shoudl come from upstream, but I couldn't find the file globalconfigkeys in https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl the 200px is perfect for the default button width for that applications in the tool bar. Have you found the config file for that. I was looking yesterday morning and could not find it. Winding the border a couple pixels might still looks good and be more functional. ... @wxl As for super key support, when I changed it
<lubot>  to that in the menu configuration GUI the change stayed. I did that on the last daily I was on, and it went through many reboots. Finding the dang globalconfigkeys file is a pain! It has to be in there somewhere.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower the file is panel.conf and the line is buttonWidth=200 under [taskbar] if it doesn´t exist must be added.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Perfect
<lubot> <HMollerCl> as for the border, you could change it to see what is best in th file /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu Arc/openbox-3/themerc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but since it isn't in your home you shoudl edit it with sudo. I do it this way: ... sudo -i featherpad /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu\ Arc/openbox-3/themerc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thi first editable line is ... border.width:  1
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Thanks! I have edited that file before. It seems finding the right configuration file is hardest part of tweaking the UI. LOL
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 😉 agree
<lubot> <HMollerCl> After editing you should open openbox configuration (and maybe reselect Lubuntu Arc theme) so changes are apply
<lubot> <acheronuk> Fwd from popeydc: @tsimonq2 oh btw, forgot to mention. I installed Lubuntu 18.10 and when i clicked the installer icon on the desktop, libreoffice launched.
<lubot> <acheronuk> Fwd from popeydc: i saw that
<lubot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: @popeydc you got that? and 'open' starts libreoffice
<lubot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 800x598) https://i.imgur.com/I8qG7Nq.jpg
<lubot> <acheronuk> is this known?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @acheronuk [<reply to image>], Click execute.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @TheWendyPower [Click execute.], point is, you shouldn't have to. you should never see that
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl is working on a solution I believe.
<lubot> <acheronuk> ok
<lubot> <acheronuk> would be nice if that was fixed for beta iso this week
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @acheronuk [point is, you shouldn't have to. you should never see that], Very true, it should not be in the final release. There are a lot of changes that are still happening...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I'm tempted to just revert the functionality
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL17050ac327b0: Add Ascending sort order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL17050ac327b0
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> About T21, wxl, by the logo you mean the "fire on screen" logo only right? Just confirming.
<wxl[m]> Yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack. Also slidescreen. 🥺
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But okay. No problem.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T119: Dialogue for Lock screen] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh he's in ubuntu-devel. Unit193.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9391eff73b9f: Split wall of text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9391eff73b9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ea45560db35: Add case sensitive] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ea45560db35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALff7c62354247: Add Folder first] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALff7c62354247
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL218e3350ee11: Add Creating New Folder] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL218e3350ee11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALebe71a17917c: Add Create new Blank File] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALebe71a17917c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb7e0529b956: Add missing commas] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb7e0529b956
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL41d9fe500524: Minor reword to major flow] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL41d9fe500524
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALca08c009ff9c: Reword back and forward] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALca08c009ff9c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6e52feda06a: Remove double word of updating] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6e52feda06a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ba6d0ccae8f: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ba6d0ccae8f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda7d46b13dd7: Spellcheck desktop icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda7d46b13dd7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL99c4fad4b756: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL99c4fad4b756
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL871e302b8313: Reword sentence on adding or removing groups] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL871e302b8313
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2126f7863092: Remove execess whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2126f7863092
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf083d4fdcd1a: Reword ARK summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf083d4fdcd1a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120#2367
<lubot> <tsimonq2> <3 guiverc
<lubot> * tsimonq2 salts @teward001 for Reasons
<lubot> <teward001> *drops a bag of flaming cat poo on @tsimonq2's porch*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wonder if Lugito could say something when the ISO QA tracker gets a new testing result, with the bug refs...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: you there?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what do you want me to do with T59? Shortcuts?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The only problem right now is that runner doesn't show up on it's own. if it's stopped and run again once after a user is logged in, it will work fine after that.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6192503c5bf6: Add automatically add extension checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6192503c5bf6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8acb01fe49f5: Style pause button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8acb01fe49f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL81991ffd42e4: Add how to leave compact view] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL81991ffd42e4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd3888daf05c2: Add open URL] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd3888daf05c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbbdfd155d726: Add Soruce field to transimission] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbbdfd155d726
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09e0f4e3e1a2: Add Destination Folder button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09e0f4e3e1a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8fc308dfdd86: Add Open button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8fc308dfdd86
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker as i'm sure you saw above, i was trying to unravel the mechanism for how it works
<wxl> it seems to me it might not be entirely deterministic, but maybe i'm wrong
<wxl> if worse comes to worst, i guess we're going to have to add a startup script to restart runner ugh
<lubot> <teward001> better than hacking away at evil
<lubot> <teward001> that's an ugly workaround BUT
<lubot> <teward001> :)
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker dumb question: what if we didn't define runner at all in lxqt-globalkeys? now that we have the config for the right shortcut in runner, wouldn't that be all we needed?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: https://forum.lxqt.org/t/lxqt-session-and-autostarting-applications/892
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-18
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker dumb question: what if we didn't define runner at all in …], I will have to check it but I doubt It would do anything coz I read lxqt-runner's GitHub code and it says that globalkeys should control the shortcut. I will check and let you know.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: https://forum.lxqt.org/t/lxqt-session-and-autostarting-a …], Watching this.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: if that's a case with runner, that's a bug, then. did we ever report that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Nope. Not that I know off.
<wxl> we need to do that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Afaik, right now the meta+r shortcut in globalkeys turns italic before we stop and start runner.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> we need to do that], Ack. Will have to test first.
<wxl> isn't that what teward tested?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ummm. Teward tested what?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> He tested the application menu one
<wxl> oh
<wxl> k
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One where creating new menu and deleting old one caused super key to fail.
<wxl> right right
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd54b3b5eda40: Reword summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd54b3b5eda40
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe9da8333cf8a: Add qtransmision show menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe9da8333cf8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55154787f471: Add only show downloading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55154787f471
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL48ddeafb8cb5: Add seeding menu selection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL48ddeafb8cb5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbd3ece8adafd: Add showing only paused torrents] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbd3ece8adafd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a4dbcc40e05: Add show only finished torrents] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a4dbcc40e05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe2af1cccf27f: Add show only Verfying] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe2af1cccf27f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6314bd047d58: Add only torrents in error state] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6314bd047d58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef000f6017a8: Add returning to showing all torrents] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef000f6017a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc504cd315ade: Move state to corret point in order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc504cd315ade
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f37572a179a: Add uploaded row] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f37572a179a
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone free. need some help regarding rARTWORK
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I modified the rARTWORK to include lubuntu-grbu-theme … Here's what I did: … 1. copy the source files to src/ … 2. create `lubuntu-grub-theme.install/prerm/postinst` under debian/ … 3. modify copyright and `dch -i … `4. `debuild -b —no-sign … `AFAIK, everything should be fine. But it gives me an error while building saying: … 
<lubot> `dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "lubuntu-grub-theme" (tried in ., debian/tmp) … `same for one other source file. … Also, the compat file consists 11 in original theme package but it's 12 in rARTWORK. Am I missing something here?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfccde89835d0: Add origin row for when first downloaded] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfccde89835d0
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I modified the rARTWORK to include lubuntu-grbu-theme … Here's what I did: … 1. cop …], wxl: @kc2bez @HMollerCl @tsimonq2 @aptghetto any ideas? I can provide a build log if required.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P45
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e6ea03c2d17: Add transmission properties screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e6ea03c2d17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c816db6f804: Move other tabs below screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c816db6f804
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone saw this https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/off-crypth-your-lubuntu-disk/424 ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I would also like to know if there's a way.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2c320dec039: Add Files property tab to torrent property] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2c320dec039
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40cd0c4e42e3: Rewrite Kcalc summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40cd0c4e42e3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc4576ae572e2: Reword Description for PCManFM-Qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc4576ae572e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL735b5f6e54a2: Reword Qlipper summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL735b5f6e54a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL75e130b17d9e: Reword nobleNote summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL75e130b17d9e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL998bbf53dc83: Reword 2048 summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL998bbf53dc83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7793b77ebfa6: Update Quassel summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7793b77ebfa6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd49297fd6481: Reword summary of Libreoffice] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd49297fd6481
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6d5ccb062627: Reword libreoffice calc summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6d5ccb062627
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6487b6ed1b8e: Update Libreoffice IMpress summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6487b6ed1b8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL48766227e13f: Add summary for libreoffice math] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL48766227e13f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL833400657d0f: Update libreoffice writer summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL833400657d0f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6d8e86e651f: Update Skanlite summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6d8e86e651f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL00bd27645cce: Update Startup Disk Creator summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL00bd27645cce
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: encryption it sucks https://askubuntu.com/questions/245112/can-i-disable-full-disk-encryption
<The_LoudSpeaker> finally! sensei wakes up _/\_
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, ack. on the encryption.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd323d9d315f6: Update nm-tray summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd323d9d315f6
<wxl> yeah sorry today is monday part 3
<wxl> what's your install file look like re: artwork?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One sec.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc3bc7cdeb99b: Update summary for lxqt-sudo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc3bc7cdeb99b
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl,  here: https://github.com/ramansarda2000/lubuntu-grub-theme/blob/master/debian/install
<The_LoudSpeaker> I placed the source files as I placed in this repo. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc868f6ae7cb: Update Sddm configuration summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc868f6ae7cb
<The_LoudSpeaker> OHHH! now I get it, I shouldn't place them under src. I should place them like that only. beside debian folder. the files I mentioned in install file.
<The_LoudSpeaker> OR
<The_LoudSpeaker> I should change the install file. BRB
<wxl> path is wrong one way or another. keep playing with it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b38f5bf77cd: Update LXQt configuration center summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b38f5bf77cd
<The_LoudSpeaker> Why did I not see this earlier!
 * The_LoudSpeaker facepalms
<The_LoudSpeaker> built.
<The_LoudSpeaker> now, I will check it on a vm first. coz chroot doesn't have some things like grub and a boot partition and all.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I used GPLv3+ liscence but rARTWORK uses GPLv2+
<The_LoudSpeaker> it's okay right?
<wxl> yes
<The_LoudSpeaker> I guess I should add that big paragraph of gplv3+ simillar to 2+ one that's already there?
<wxl> also good job :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> what does this mean btw? Cannot open /proc/9928/fd, falling back to generic method - No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/IO/Async/OS/linux.pm line 38 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am sure it's due to chroot.
<The_LoudSpeaker> and what good job? I should have finished this 2 hours ago. 
<wxl> so /proc is all your processes
<wxl> 9928 is a PID
<wxl> fd refers to file descriptors
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_descriptor
<wxl> not sure of the exact problem though
<wxl> and good job because you figured out your problem
<The_LoudSpeaker> ACK. I will check it. I think I messed something in my vm. I had shut it down sometime ago. but it still hasn't freed my ram.
<The_LoudSpeaker> got it fixed. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> About Xscreensaver, which file did you edit to change the dialogue box? the same one containing default themes?
<wxl> .Xdefaults i think. i said it in my final summary
<wxl> supposedly you can do it with that file, too, but i'm not sure
<The_LoudSpeaker> someone tell me an easy way to copy files and folders across hosts and vm in qemu. It's painfull to always use an usb.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ack. wxl 
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> someone tell me an easy way to copy files and folders across h …], sshfs
<The_LoudSpeaker> you mean ssh into host via vm to get files?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d86803b3833: update libreoffice version with new update] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d86803b3833
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> It doesn't matter which way you do it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL42727bd481d8: Update libreoffice calc version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL42727bd481d8
<wxl> YES
<wxl> i got the logs from lxqt-session
<wxl> not surprisingly it starts all the apps in alphabetical order
<wxl> so globalkeyshortcuts before runner
<wxl> there is no current way to modify the order except through changing the name of the desktop file
<The_LoudSpeaker> I don't think we should do that.
<The_LoudSpeaker> or maybe we should?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ack. thanks UnivrslSuprBox
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL86f042c1d667: Update libreoffice impress version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL86f042c1d667
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL78dd75425f46: Update libreoffice math version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL78dd75425f46
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf3c505c8ac03: Update libreoffice writer version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf3c505c8ac03
<wxl> i don't think we should 
<wxl> i think there's a two prong approach we should go with here:
<wxl>  1. report the problem upstream; maybe we'll get a quick fix
<wxl>  2. see if we can't get some way to control the order of running things (i already did this)
<TJ-> 3. use dpg-divert to control the naming and therefore ordering?
<TJ-> dpkg-divert, even!
<wxl> hm we probably could do that in default settings. hacky.
<TJ-> everything's a hack at some level
<wxl> ture
<wxl> um
<wxl> you get it
<TJ-> the nice thing about a flavour-specific .postinst that applies a dpkg-divert is from then on dpkg handles it automatically on package upgrades
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay I got the package right. How do I push changes? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> normally like arc diff?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am assuming I should coz readme of rARTWORK is currently not understandable to me. -\o/-
<wxl> yep
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, @tsimonq2 you want me to remove that unnecessary travis link at the top from README?
<The_LoudSpeaker> it doesn't work
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://travis-ci.org/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-artwork
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ this
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D45
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added lubuntu-grub-theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D45
<The_LoudSpeaker> Suggest testing methods for D45.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, bye. Have 8 hours classes tomorrow.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> so globalkeyshortcuts before runner], Same with panel I guess
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> get through step 1 first
<lubot> <kc2bez> ECHAN
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<wxl> sheesh
<wxl> new wiki. feel free to add if you've got anyuthing https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/debugging/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> indeed], Couldn't we make it load in reverse alphabetical order?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> new wiki. feel free to add if you've got anyuthing https://phab.lubuntu.me …], nice
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have some thoughts for Cala. I will add them in.
<wxl> @HMollerCl it's possible, sure
<wxl> again, though, that seems hacky
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wxl: agree, but less hacky than changing .desktop names
<wxl> yeah maybe :/
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-19
<wxl> is that place by the jeans store still there? is the jeans store still there? 
<wxl> oops wrong channel jeez that's a real winner
<lubot> <kc2bez> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> yeah maybe :/], lxqt-zglobalkeys
<wxl> @HMollerCl maybe we could fly under the radar with lxqt_globalkeys XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> also, @tsimonq2 you want me to remove that unnecessary travis …], Please do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl maybe we could fly under the radar with lxqt_globalkeys XD], Good one!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Please do], Already did. Check D45. Also, suggest testing methods.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Good one!], Am I the only one who didn't get that joke? -\o/-
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Starting them in reverse order seems better than changing names. But easier hack is a startup script. We only need it to happen once. After that, it creates the local version of config and works thereafter.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw, I had cloned rARTWORK via git and not ssh. … I got it why it didn't give me write permissions earlier. I had to set a vcs password.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I no longer have to switch to mobile data now to clone from phab.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, any idea how do I supress a warning generated by my prerm file?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Something about not removing the folder boot/grub/ coz it's not empty.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd1a965d5de09: Move Version below Usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd1a965d5de09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL397802151122: Move Usage below version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL397802151122
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3a3c834c6001: Move version below Screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3a3c834c6001
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL17f68a3582b8: Move Version below usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL17f68a3582b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b822373b097: Move version below Usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b822373b097
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf3021e8d9ae: Move Version below Usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf3021e8d9ae
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ … The logo on this page needs to be updated.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7807ebbd987d: Fix formatting] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7807ebbd987d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb3d414079b2: Reorder up and down arrows in widgets] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb3d414079b2
<wxl> @THe_LoudSpeaker if you can figure out ANY other solution than http, it would be appreciated. from the docs "Your VCS password must be a different password than your main Phabricator password because VCS passwords are very easy to accidentally disclose. They are often stored in plaintext in world-readable files, observable in ps output, and present in command output and logs. "
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup! my vcs password is different from my phab password
<The_LoudSpeaker> plus I have 2 factor auth for phab.
<wxl> i know, but what i'm saying is they're kind of exposed
<The_LoudSpeaker> ohh. if they are exposed then I will use ssh only.
<wxl> can you use 22, i.e. the normal ssh?
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<The_LoudSpeaker> but phab has 2222
<The_LoudSpeaker> @teward's fault
<The_LoudSpeaker> teward: why doesn't phab follow standard port?
<wxl> @teward001 see "SSHD Port Assignment" here https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/diffusion_hosting/ and let's see if we can't figure out some solution that could use 22. the port swap seems pretty simple. load balancer would be more difficult but would be easy, too. perhaps we could alternately use a firewall to do port forwarding?
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 see "SSHD Port Assignment" here https://secure.phabricator.com/ …], the problem is the host needs to use port 22
<wxl> it's not his fault.. it's simon's fault for not looking at alternatives, but it's the standard setup
<lubot> <teward001> wxl no the issue is twofold:
<lubot> <teward001> (1) One IP address
<wxl> @teward001 you're telling me something i know. read the doc.
<lubot> <teward001> (2) Host also needs to be SSH reachable
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl Simon explicitly asked to keep the 2222
<lubot> <teward001> this was before Lubuntu Council was formed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0c6e5eaf3a9: Reword changing font size] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0c6e5eaf3a9
<wxl> well i'm gonna call b.s. on that because it's entirely unnecessary
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [(2) Host also needs to be SSH reachable], for this change your firewall settings na. allow inbound ssh on 22
<wxl> there's no reason we HAVE to have the admin sshd be 22
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup! no worries. It's okay for me.
<wxl> and actually we could leave it the way it is and just do forwarding
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just have to use it while cloning, arc diff works well.
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> there's no reason we HAVE to have the admin sshd be 22], well i quite like dropping right to it when I SSH to it, but what would you propose we use for the admin SSH port then?
<lubot> <teward001> also FYI, the 'port' is already forwarded via LXD
<wxl> @teward001 uhhh 2222
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I just have to use it while cloning, arc diff works well.], Thank sophos for that.
<wxl> @teward001 or for that matter 237896127836178263
<lubot> <teward001> this'll take time though
<lubot> <teward001> and i can't do that while at work
<wxl> the number of potential users for using phab versus doing admin is a rather large ratio
<wxl> it doesn't have to be NOW
<lubot> <teward001> also FYI
<lubot> <teward001> the moment I start changing stuff
<lubot> <teward001> Phab SSH goes down too
<lubot> <teward001> i'm about to make changes :P
<lubot> <teward001> INCOMING TORPEDOES!
<The_LoudSpeaker> I pinged unit193 about the xscreensaver dialogue box logo.
<The_LoudSpeaker> sent him link to the task also. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> he said he will read and reply tomorrow.
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, wxl review D45 ploxx
<wxl> cool
<wxl> i will eventually :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> hii lynorian !
<The_LoudSpeaker> me too on quassel now!
<lynorian> hello sorry should have opened this
<lubot> <teward001> wxl go try things now
<The_LoudSpeaker> phab's got ssh port changed to 22?
<lubot> <teward001> because wxl asked it to be yes
<lubot> <teward001> *salts wxl*
<wxl> there you go things are fixed now raman
<lubot> <teward001> now
<lubot> <teward001> wxl:
<lubot> <teward001> give me money
<lubot> <teward001> E:MONEYREQUIRED
 * wxl hands teward a peso
<lubot> <teward001> *shoots wxl's hands off with a laser rifle*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0b2b2b9aefc: Fix title] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0b2b2b9aefc
 * The_LoudSpeaker hands teward a lumen.
 * lynorian gives teward 1,000,000 zimbabwe dollars
<The_LoudSpeaker> \o/
<The_LoudSpeaker> SO GENEROUS
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL682b11ebf1e3: Remove double space after period] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL682b11ebf1e3
<lubot> <teward001> lynorian: I actually have two 10,000,000 Zimbabwe Dollar notes lol
<lubot> <teward001> xD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL035ad4a9aa4b: Add Size Row] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL035ad4a9aa4b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3cd7ae2af83a: Add Downloaded row] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3cd7ae2af83a
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can someone please update the CI config?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL98941e547a6c: Add remaining time row] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL98941e547a6c
<The_LoudSpeaker> teward: ssh cloning works on mobile data but not on sophos
<apt-ghetto> If it is not clear, which CI config => https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-metadata/browse/master/ci.conf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda4d316bae99: Add file column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda4d316bae99
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL730a1a94ef1a: Add Size column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL730a1a94ef1a
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Can someone please update the CI config?], you just volunteered yes, or wxl has
<lubot> <teward001> i can't :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's literally just a YAML file
<lubot> <teward001> where
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL706ff9a3a517: Add progresss column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL706ff9a3a517
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [where], https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-metadata/
<lubot> <teward001> 1 moment
<lubot> <teward001> E:NOPUSHACCESS
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb518c370a2b8: Add Priority column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb518c370a2b8
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [E:NOPUSHACCESS], Propose a diff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Someone with commit access will merge
<lynorian> eww TAML
<lynorian> eww YAML
<lubot> <teward001> stop making crap difficult SImon lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [stop making crap difficult SImon lol], It's a bit Jacky
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *hacky
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wtf autocorrect
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But that's okay
<lubot> <teward001> lies.
<lubot> <teward001> E:NODOCUMENTATION
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [E:NODOCUMENTATION], True
<lubot> <teward001> so write some
<lubot> * teward001 leaves CI alone because he has no direct access and arc is a pain to get working, and goes to finish developing is Python wrapper around DNS just for one tiny project
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [so write some], ENOTIME
<lubot> <teward001> you cannot have time unless you take time so take the time to write it\
<lubot> <teward001> or just fix things yourself :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL208f833d34e1: Make new paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL208f833d34e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46434565fb74: Add transmission prop file screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46434565fb74
<lubot> <RikMills> I started to read the backlog on all that, but E:NOCANBEARSED!
<lubot> * RikMills goes back to building plasma 5.17 beta,....
<wxl> @apt-ghetto you planning on fixing ci?
<lubot> <aptghetto> I can plan it for Saturday or Sunday
<wxl> it's just a matter of :%s/\:2222//g no?
<kc2bez> based on my backlog reading it looks like it wxl 
<wxl> if that's the case, i could do it
<kc2bez> I don't have my keys here at work. 
<wxl> dude, remote container. telling you, best idea i ever had
<kc2bez> I need to I guess. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA932c75dde266: swapped ssh port from 2222 to 22] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA932c75dde266
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker could you prioritize that upstream bug report re: runner/globalkeys?
<wxl> and hey i just had a thought
<wxl> we might want to test renaming runner to come before globalkeys and see what happens before we do the report
<wxl> the lxqt_runner.desktop rename WOULD fix it since _ comes after - in terms of ASCII codes
<wxl> (that was the joke)
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: which bug you mean?
<The_LoudSpeaker> like runner not working with assigned shortcut even after setting a global config in xdg-settings?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> the other thing to test is that if it behaves right if there's NO definition for runner in the config 
<wxl> globalkeys i mean
<The_LoudSpeaker> ack. booting vm rn.
<The_LoudSpeaker> It doesn't work
<The_LoudSpeaker> ohh wait. I forgot to remove it from global conf. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> ignore last 2 sentences
<The_LoudSpeaker> eureka! eureka! eureka!
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup! removing it from globalkeys worked
<The_LoudSpeaker> the shortcut from runner's config appended itself at the end of globalkeys.
<The_LoudSpeaker> now what do you want me to do?
<The_LoudSpeaker> new diff with modifications to globalkeys.conf ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> and a long issue upstream.
<The_LoudSpeaker> sounds right?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> ^^ @The_LoudSpeaker
<wxl> it also might be interesting to test the whole order of autostart too just for grins
<wxl> including both pieces of info in the bug report
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<The_LoudSpeaker> Instructions about testing the order.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ?
<wxl> basically rename the runner desktop.. just for the sake of being sure, do this: `cd /etc/xdg/autostart; sudo mv lxqt-runner.desktop aaaa-lxqt-runner.desktop`
<wxl> try to do that with the globalkeys definition in place, though
<wxl> so we might have two separate fixes for the problem, depending
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D46
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Fixed runner's default shortcut.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D46
<The_LoudSpeaker> ack. will do.
<The_LoudSpeaker> first let me prepare a paste for the meet
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS4b392693a650: Fixed runner's default shortcut.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS4b392693a650
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<lubot> <lynorian> \p
<kc2bez> o/
<The_LoudSpeaker> who first?
<kc2bez> looks like you The_LoudSpeaker
<The_LoudSpeaker> ack. Here it goes:
<The_LoudSpeaker> Tasks:
<The_LoudSpeaker> * lubuntu-grub-theme 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Added lubuntu-grub-theme to rARTWORK
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D45
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added lubuntu-grub-theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D45
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<The_LoudSpeaker> Now after it gets accepted, someone tell me how to add it to live.
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Keyboard Shortcuts
<The_LoudSpeaker> Removed runner from globalkeys and added separate config last week. Combined, they make runner work. Along with everything else. Finally!
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D46
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Fixed runner's default shortcut.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D46
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D59
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Dialogue for Xscreensaver
<The_LoudSpeaker> Created a task for xscreensaver's dialogue box.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T199
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Xscreensaver theme
<The_LoudSpeaker> Read wxl's comment. Will try to complete in this week. along with T199
<The_LoudSpeaker> Forums:
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Answered a couple of questions here and there. Will try to answer more.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Mailing lists:
<The_LoudSpeaker> E:NOWORKREQUIRED
<The_LoudSpeaker> done!
<kc2bez> Thanks!
<The_LoudSpeaker> lugito didn't die!
<kc2bez> Good stuff!
<kc2bez> @lynorian you are next I think.
<wxl> ok i'm here i'm here
<The_LoudSpeaker> any inputs sensei?
<wxl> naw; we'll talk more after grub theme is sponsored
<The_LoudSpeaker> sure!
<wxl> i want to take some time to review that, though
<The_LoudSpeaker> ohh! now he died. RIP lugito
<kc2bez> RIP
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup! take your time.
<wxl> oh shoot
<lynorian> I did not prepare breath of life today
<wxl> @teward001 didn't you systemd lugito? is he going to come back on his own?
<kc2bez> lynorian: I've noticed many manual updates as always
<lynorian> Who is next?
<lynorian> or are we waiting on lugito coming back
<kc2bez> I think I am.
<The_LoudSpeaker> wierd thing, lugito died approximately 5 mins after his last message Not just after my paste. he might come after 5 it seems, if it's systemded
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [<lynorian> or are we waiting on lugito coming back], Not again... Ugh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I want teward to look at it this time
<wxl> ok i'll go get it
<wxl> oh
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so let's carry on then
<kc2bez> Okie dokie
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup! sorry to interrupt. 
<teward> 021174
<teward> oops
<kc2bez> * Tasks
<kc2bez> - https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76
<kc2bez> - Have emailed the Wallpaper contest finalists to get their full resolution artwork.
<kc2bez> - I am still waiting to hear from some, I will get that prepped to go out ASAP and upload what I have soon.
<kc2bez> * Uploads
<kc2bez> - Sponsored https://phab.lubuntu.me/D44 for apt-ghetto
<kc2bez> * TODO
<kc2bez> - https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120 Beta release testing
<kc2bez> * ALSO
<kc2bez> - Made a minor amendment to wxl 's new wiki page for Cala debugging.
<wxl> danke!
 * kc2bez tips hat
<teward> intercedence for importance: Lugito'll be checked after this wedding I'm going to.  Nothing to report for the standup at the moment other than the Phab git/ssh port is now port 22
 * teward is busy starting right now, and goes nonresponsive
<kc2bez> That is all I have for this week.
<wxl> thx teward
<wxl> next
<lynorian> understood
<lynorian> is me I think?
<kc2bez> Sure I didn't mean to but in front lynorian
<kc2bez> sorry about that
<lynorian> Add new buttons for lxqt-sudo
<lynorian> Fix warnings
<lynorian> update installer w new language and 
<lynorian> Work on desktop icons chapter with desktop icons sorting
<lynorian> creating new folders or files on desktop
<lynorian> Reword summaries on most chapters
<lynorian> Add opening url for torrents 
<lynorian> Sorting torrents in transmission
<lynorian> torrent properties in transmission
<lynorian> move version below Usage in many sections
<lynorian> minor typo fixed
<wxl> nice work
<wxl> (as always!)
<lynorian> and that was the short version to not make a wall of text
<wxl> XD
<wxl> i guess i'm next?
<lynorian> yes
<wxl>  * made some comments to finish up @Guephren's Lenny https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#2344
<wxl>  * summarized all the ideas surrounding xscreensaver https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2343
<wxl>  * added DEBSIGN_KEYID to packaging requirements https://phab.lubuntu.me/phriction/diff/13/?l=10&r=11
<wxl>  * accepted automirror refactor https://phab.lubuntu.me/D44
<wxl>  * sponsored conf file for runner (plus some shortcut fixes) https://phab.lubuntu.me/D43
<wxl>  * sponsored a final fix for the runner shortcut! GO RAMAN!!! https://phab.lubuntu.me/D46
<wxl>  * after pouring over much time into the cpp manual, created upstream forum post discussing autostarting applications in lxqt-session https://forum.lxqt.org/t/lxqt-session-and-autostarting-applications/892
<wxl>  * created Debugging wiki based on what I learned about lxqt-session, plus some other stuff I had off the top of my head https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/debugging/
<wxl>  * *** ATTENTION *** had @teward001 change the Phab ssh port to 22 from 2222 so that Raman and others don't get blocked by firewalls, etc. and don't have to resort to relatively insecure VCS passwords over HTTP
<wxl>  * changed the CI conf to use port 22 instead of 2222 https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA932c75dde266
<The_LoudSpeaker> Still I can't get ssh working on sophos! -\o/-
<wxl> well sophos sucks so
<The_LoudSpeaker> sorry for the inconvinience
<wxl> using 2222 was dumb anyways
<kc2bez> That ^^ and probably application layer based firewall not port based.
<wxl> yeppers
<The_LoudSpeaker> lite. I am off to bed now. tomorrow friday
<The_LoudSpeaker> bye.
<wxl> night thanks for the good work
<kc2bez> Cheers!
<kc2bez> I think that was everyone that checked in.
<The_LoudSpeaker> guiverc: ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> he came online in the middle I guess.
<guiverc> sorry, nothing to report
<The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. There's no compulsion anywhere.
<guiverc> fyi:  tsimonq2 I chased up 1709 upstream (T120), the misinterpreted something I said so I clarified & have got no more - they don't know where bug is (except maybe they wonder Qt); menu opening wrong position
<guiverc> tsimonq2- can I/[we] chase up t56? (testcases awaiting review) or is that bad manners?
<wxl> guiverc: they haven't closed your upstream issue which is a good sign and means they believe you XD
<kc2bez> That's always a win in my book XD
<wxl> guiverc: also could you summarize what you need with T56?
<wxl> guiverc: if it's a simple matter of you having already submitted your changes and someone needs to review, just link me and i'll do it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So, global keys is fixed?
<wxl> yep; the key was killing the definition for runner in globalkeys
<guiverc> nothing's been done since sept-1 (if not aug-31); i'll find it & come back wxl
<guiverc> wxl https://code.launchpad.net/~guiverc/ubuntu-manual-tests/lubuntu-calamares
<wxl> guiverc: would you be so kind as to assign me as a reviewer on that?
<guiverc> :)   once I work out how, no probs..  let me try..
<wxl> i did it
<guiverc> :)   & I discovered tehre are a number of wxl's on launchpad
<wxl> bah there's only one that matters XD
<guiverc> so very true :)
<guiverc> wxl: I'll also have to look, there should be a 1 or two more (non-full disk) done 1-2 days later
<wxl> i'll have at it this week or so
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> yep; the key was killing the definition for runner in globalkeys], Good, works OK with update or only new daily?
<wxl> @HMollerCl to be fair i don't think we tested with update, so if you want to do that, that would be great
<guiverc> wxl:  the others were pasted (sept1) on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56 only, not pushed upstream; so they can only be seen there (I got stuck on GUI upgrade..)
<wxl> you can keep pushing upstream you know
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl to be fair i don't think we tested with update, so if you want …], Still isn't in the repo, I have 19.10.7 and last ist 19.10.8
<wxl> yeah probably hasn't made its way yet
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-20
<guiverc> a askubu support request (19.04) on changing default browser to not-firefox caused me to look at it & i can't get galternatives to work on 19.10 or 19.04 as I think it should (for x-www-browser matching what our manual says); is this a known issue, raise bug? or am i missing something obvious?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Next daily iso will be available after approx 7 hours from now I guess.  @HMollerCl we can check then.
<wxl> guiverc: yep, totally known issue. 
<wxl> guiverc: see here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<guiverc> :) thanks wxl will look
<guiverc> I did look in phab & of course launchpad, but didn't see it amongst many many changes by lynorian done to manual - appreciated wxl !
<wxl> guiverc: yeah we should probably add it to the manual. maybe. it's super buggy. see the "workaround" here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-session/+bug/1824654
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1824654 in lxqt-session (Ubuntu) "using BROWSER environment variable to set default browser creates several problems" [High, Triaged]
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: if you read here you'll see why xscreensaver is really the only reasonable choice https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1378
<ubot93> Issue 1378 in lxqt/lxqt "Could I change screen locker from xscreensaver to slock or so" [Open]
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: also in this bug is where i found that there used to be an ubuntu-specific logo and also what the criteria is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/20804
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 20804 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "please use better artwork in the unlock dialog box" [High, Fix Released]
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will add it to to-do list wxl 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Noted the bug
<The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone here knows Tomrod Volden ?
<wxl> doubtful
<wxl> just email
<The_LoudSpeaker> Where do I find him? How do I get his email?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Can't find on launchpad
<wxl> so if you !upkg xscreensaver
<wxl> then click on code
<wxl> then open say ubuntu/eoan
<wxl> and look at recent commits
<wxl> you'll find his name. click on it
<The_LoudSpeaker> !upkg xscreensaver
<ubot93> Factoid 'upkg xscreensaver' not found
<wxl> on duckduckgo
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay
<wxl> he has no public email but there's a little button to click at the top left to contact him
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ack.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I found this https://www.jwz.org/blog/2016/04/i-would-like-debian-to-stop-shipping-xscreensaver/
<The_LoudSpeaker> He will probably not like us changing the logo.
<wxl> of course he won't :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Then is it worth pissing him off?
<wxl> there it is https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/tree/debian/patches/01lockscreen.dpatch?h=ubuntu/breezy
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical, In Progress]
<wxl> i think it's worth exploring
<The_LoudSpeaker> I got his profile
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also email
<The_LoudSpeaker> I won't paste it here. I will mail him.
<wxl> it seems shortly after the change to the logo, it was reverted because they dropped most ubuntu changes because it seems they started using gnome-screensaver instead https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/tree/debian/changelog?h=ubuntu/dapper#n120
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Weirdly enough to chime in about that screensaver I always though some of those screensaver patterns were super weird in like every sense of the word. I probably will explore other ones soon since I'm back neat my Lubuntu laptop this week
<wxl> sam you have so missed the discussion
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
<wxl> make sure you open up the old comments. it's a long one
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Way late here in NY but I'm only back here for a week since I'm moving my stuff to Nashville  next weekend
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha I'll re read tomorrow for sure
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I've been trying to help in the support channel on telegram but usually have had affected users not respond but might be due to my hour when I'm available
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Going to try to be more far reaching with the other support channels though
<wxl> well it's also the nature of irc
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> For sure. Glad to finally able to speak with you ha but I know you're PT time based so I understand
<wxl> well jeez isn't it super late there?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Some clients at work are like that aka I had one today I had to screen share call at 5:30 pm EDT for their 2:30 pm EDT
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah it is for sure
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm up because I'm not tired plus it's been a month and a half post stomach surgery so it keeps me up sometimes
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But all for good measure and I'm glad I did it to get rid of the hiatal hernia i had.
<wxl> wow
<wxl> well i hate to chat and dash but i got to hit the hay
<The_LoudSpeaker> Bye.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha that's life man. Cya
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anybody checked today's iso?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> shortcuts should be fixed in today's build
<The_LoudSpeaker> idk why zsync is not working for me.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I always get this :https://pastebin.com/ZpYjm6zT
<The_LoudSpeaker> the new project workboard is noice. who changed it?
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, what exactly does "sponsoring a task" means?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: a 400 error is a client error of some kind. 
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes#4xx_Client_errors
<wxl> maybe try removing all your iso bits and try again
<wxl> see -members backlog for a discussion on the workboard (re: kanban)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup! I just read that exact page
<wxl> sponsoring a package means someone with upload rights uploads for you
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> like you did with last D46 ?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nioice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I thought I would do xscreensaver today. and take a week's break but I am realy tired right now.  I have exams starting coming saturday. So won't be able to work. I will look into T21 and T199, both related to xscreensaver after 5th.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> is that okay?
<wxl> should be tho beta is coming soon..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What's the deadline?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ah! 26th this month
<lubot> <kc2bez> beta next week!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Ah! 26th this month], Freezes happen on Monday
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Today's Saturday, let me see if I can get sometime on sunday evening.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Might even happen this weekend
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Pedal to the metal?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Freezes happen on Monday], Tuesday for me.
<lubot> <kc2bez> trying
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [trying], And it's much appreciated :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: @tsimonq2 can you check D45 and can get it in before beta? The theme's been ready for quite sometime.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll work on the CI tonight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's the plan at least
<wxl> that and the testcases are on my todo list
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will try to get all the wallpapers I have up tonight.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I will try to get all the wallpapers I have up tonight.], Any questions on doing it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I'll work on the CI tonight], Yup! Reading that definitely goes to after midsems.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think I follow along. I will propose a diff.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I think I follow along. I will propose a diff.], Cool
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 wxl how do you want me to handle D45 in regards to my wallpaper diff?
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> just do it with his version number and we'll make him fix his
<kc2bez> I haven't done anything yet, are you sure?
<kc2bez> I'm all for whatever would be easier
<wxl> i think that would be easier
<wxl> raman's is going to take a heck of a lot more testing
<kc2bez> ok. makes sense. 
<wxl> unless you want to make yours +1 
<wxl> and we'll just necessarily do yours after his
<kc2bez> that will mess with the changelog I think
<wxl> true
<lubot> <HMollerCl> On an updated installation, still need to restart runner and panel for shortcuts to work
<wxl> the update probably doesn't actually remove the shortcut i imagine
<wxl> err definition in globalkeys
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think so
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We should write down ho to manually do it for it to work and put as known issue in release info
<wxl> yes
<wxl> i guess add that here @HMollerCl? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-21
<guiverc> thanks again wxl, leave T56 with me, I'll fix including names.. the only thing I don't understand is why it only lists the full_disk_ ones [on +merge/372039]; all except Upgrade_using_GUI were submitted (ie. autologin, custom, installwith, ugradeusing; they may appear after fulldisk disappears? fulldisk were submitted first)) but aim to get on it in 4-7 hrs
<wxl> guiverc: in your comment on the task, i only say that you committed, not that you pushed
<wxl> saw i mean
<guiverc> which would be the missing step ; I rarely do something without trail in log or like...  Thanks once again!
<wxl> see? https://code.launchpad.net/~guiverc/ubuntu-manual-tests/lubuntu-calamares
<guiverc> yep, that's where I expected all but GUI to list  -- what the "don't understand" comment was about
<kc2bez> wxl: I am not sure the images uploaded here https://phab.lubuntu.me/D47
<wxl> they're there
<wxl> display is funky tho
<kc2bez> In phab you mean?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> at least i think XD
<kc2bez> Well I had an error on arc diff but if they are there it should be good.
<wxl> what was the error?
<kc2bez> It said failed to upload binary for each of the new wallpapers
<wxl> huh
<kc2bez> P46
<wxl> link that to the differential revision please
<kc2bez> ok I will make a comment.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [On an updated installation, still need to restart runner and panel for shortcuts …], Yup! Coz the update doesn't update the local versions. … You can delete the local configs and restart your system to see the effects.
<guiverc> fyi wxl, i won't get to testcases as planned (or much of uwn etc); going out; footy finals are on & got invited to ... I don't care for footy - but free food :)  re-try tomorrow arvo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yup! Coz the update doesn't update the local versions. … You can delete the local …], Only globalconfigkeys, runner and openbox lubuntu-rc files? We should document it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Only globalconfigkeys, runner and openbox lubuntu-rc files? We should document i …], Yup! Those three only. Also, maybe mimeapps.list ? We changed a couple of things there also na? @kc2bez ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> We have changed some in mimeapps but we probably shouldn't be deleting the local one. The xdg spec indicates it looks for entries in local then global already.
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> * *** ATTENTION *** had @teward001 change the Phab ssh port to 22 from 222 …], One (complicated) way to fix this: `sed -i -E 's/(22)\1/\1/g' .git/config` (in the root directory of the local repo) … Please test it without the `-i` switch, before applying
<lubot> Apa hayooo was added by: Apa hayooo
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl if Lugito has an internal runtime error and segvs then it wont come back or if the OOM killer killed it.  I will still have to look got real busy...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto re: your comment in T59, That's very wierd. I am not understanding what might be causing those shortcuts to repeat. (Maybe a copy of openbox conf? Like we found one of globalkeys in usr/ ?) … I will try to replicate the issue. And get back ASAP. I actually have exams this week.  … @HMollerCl @guiverc can you check t
<lubot> his along with super+r? *Just have to do a new install. … *Check if meta+r and super_l work.  … *Reboot a couple of times … *Check if any shortcuts are repeated in local conf. … https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2376
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just checked.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Those shortcuts are getting repeated.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will have a deeper look when I am free.  … Looks like T59 won't leave me soon.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-22
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yup! Those three only. Also, maybe mimeapps.list ? We changed a couple of things …], Worked!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Worked!], You mean super+r ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, what do we do for those repeating shortcuts?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [You mean super+r ?], And súper alone for panel for an  upgrade
<skulstars> hello dear friends
<skulstars> problem not knows how to change default Google Chrome browers
<skulstars> please help https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odVNaSQTl4g
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl: This is about the task related to $BROWSER right?
<The_LoudSpeaker> known issue.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [You mean super+r ?], It worked the first time, on second boot didn't work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure if it has something to do with repeating entries
<lubot> <HMollerCl> On Wednesday I'm back from vacations more connected to test
<The_LoudSpeaker> ugghhh! I hate you shortcutkeys. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will check next week.
<The_LoudSpeaker> any idea how do we know if location is on or off in lubuntu? 
<wxl[m]> The_LoudSpeaker: yep
<wxl[m]> Also
<wxl[m]> !support
<ubot93> For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<lubot> ItzSwirlz was added by: ItzSwirlz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Look what the cat dragged in ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<kc2bez> XD
<wxl> @kc2bez this is really weird about those binaries. `arc diff` has a `skip-binaries` switch, implying the default behavior is to not skip binaries. even still, though i've arc patched, i see 0 size files. and yet the diff seems to be aware of file sizes
<wxl> the raw diff is curious too https://phab.lubuntu.me/file/data/u4v3zbk3r6hr2kklg7ae/PHID-FILE-cgjc3cxex3o4m2qpngtf/D47.diff
<kc2bez> wxl: I am not sure where to go from here.
<wxl> also the error is clearly from arc and not leaking through from git underneath https://github.com/phacility/arcanist/blob/master/src/workflow/ArcanistDiffWorkflow.php#L2722
